# Cube Elite C:68X - Erfahrungen, Einzelgewichte etc.



## -Robert- (10. Dezember 2019)

Hi!

Irgendwer hat mir mein 20" Elite C:68X SLT am Black Friday weggeschnappt - derjenige möge sich doch mal bitte melden...  - ich muss jetzt wohl bis KW6/2020 warten.

Leider scheint noch kein C:68X hier vorgestellt worden zu sein, auch bei den Cross Country Bike Fotos ist nichts zu finden.

Mich würde interessieren:

Gewicht vom Rahmen (evtl. hat es ja jemand (teil-) zerlegt) und gesamt
Verarbeitungsqualität und Details
2020er Fox dran? Muss ja eigentlich.
Newmen Carbon Laufradsatz - scheint es im freien Markt noch nicht zu geben!?
Detailbilder des Rahmens - auf den Bildern von Cube scheint der Rahmen zumindest beim SLT zumindest teilweise die Struktur der Decklagen zu zeigen.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## toomasch (15. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Robert,

habe mir auch dieses Bike bestellt und warte sehnsüchtig darauf, daher interessieren mich die gleichen Fragen.

In der neusten Ausgabe der Bike (Januar) ist ein Testbericht drin, dort wird ein Rahmengewicht von 1079 gr. angegeben.
Ich habe mal angefragt auf welche Rahmengröße sich das bezieht und ob das sich es dabei um das "nackte" Rahmengewicht handelt oder mit Steuersatzlager oder sonstigen Teilen, eine Antwort steht noch aus - oder weiss jemand Bescheid wie die das Rahmengewicht ermitteln?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (19. Dezember 2019)

Hi!

Mein Rad ist seit gestern da und bereits zerlegt. Insgesamt 8,66kg für 20" ohne Pedale - passt imho.

Ein paar Gewichte:


RahmenCube Elite C:68X SLT 20"1037​inkl. Schaltauge, obere Acros blocklock Lagerschale & oberes Steuersatzlager, ohne Flaschenhalterschrauben, Sattelklemme, unteres Steuersatzlager, Steckachse, rausgerechnet: InnenlagerSteuersatzAcros blocklock58​blocklock Klemmring (oben), obere Zentrierhülse, unteres Steuersatzlager, ohne oberes Steuersatzlager, ohne GabelkonusSteckachseNewmen 12 x 14849​nur Steckachse, ohne SchaltaugeInnenlagerPressFit BB92 DUB PF41-89.5/92-DUB71​Herstellerangabe


----------



## toomasch (19. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Robert,

vielen Dank für die angegebenen Gewichte, der komplette Acros blocklock soll 81 gr. wiegen, dann würde also der Rahmen incl. Schaltauge auf 1014 gr. kommen? (1037 plus 58 minus 81) oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?

Danke und Gruß

Thomas


----------



## -Robert- (20. Dezember 2019)

Hi!

Ja, grundsätzlich könnte man das so rechnen - Fehler wäre der Gabelkonus, den ich nicht von der Gabel abziehen wollte.

Zusätzlich habe ich im Rahmen im Unterrohr noch ne "Klobürste" aus Kunststoffborsten mit nem Draht in der Mitte (hoffentlich Alu!?) gefunden, die sicherlich Klappern verhindern soll. Überlege diese zu Entfernen und die (einzige) Leitung der HR Bremse anders gegen Klappern zu behandeln, z.B. mit einem individuellen Mantel aus Schaumstoff - weiß jemand was da mittel- und langfristig für mehr Ruhe sorgt?

Einlaminierte Führungen für die Leitungen gibt es übrigens nicht - wobei für AXS-ausgestattete Räder dass ja auch vielfach unnütz wäre.

Die Verarbeitung ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann gut - Sattelrohr scheint maßhaltig, Gewinde von Flaschenhaltern und Bremssattel sind sauber eingelassen.

Trotzdem wirkt der Rahmen fragil - klar, ist was anderes als mein Jeffsy (CF). Unterrohr klingt nach wahnwitzig geringer Wandstärke, Sattelstreben sind super-dünn, HR-Bremsaufnahme ist auch zumindest optisch fragil an den Rahmen angebunden. Ich habs vorher nicht geprüft - wie verhält sich Cube bei Rahmenbrüchen innerhalb von 0,5 Jahren (Beweislast), 2 Jahren (Gewährleistung), 5 Jahren (Kulanz)?

Was ich ein klein wenig schade finde: keinerlei Kettenstrebenschutz (nicht mal ne Folie) - macht sich fürs Gewicht gut, aber finde ich wirklichkeitsfremd und könnte zumindest beigelegt werden.

Unterrohr werde ich wohl auch Abkleben um es wenigstens etwas vor Steinen zu schützen!?

Grüße
Robert

P.S.: Wer ne neue XX1 Kurbelgarnitur oder ne Level Ultimate Bremse sucht -> Bikemarkt!


----------



## Svartaperlan (2. April 2020)

Hi, wie zufrieden seid ihr mit euren Bikes?
Habe den Rahmen als Austausch für meinen gebrochenen C:62 von 2017 bekommen. Daher sind meine Anbauteile nicht identisch mit der Serie. 
Interessant ist zu lesen das du ne "Klobürste" im Rahmen hattest. Bei meinem Austausch wurde da leider nix reingemacht und die Leitung klappert dementsprechend.


----------



## -Robert- (2. April 2020)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden! Sowohl mit dem Gesamtfahrrad als auch dem Rahmen. Unterrohr ist sicher sinnvollerweise abzukleben, dass es keinen (leichten) Kettenstrebenschutz gibt ist schade. Bremsaufnahme, Achse, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze passt alles. Beim Fahren ist der Rahmen allerdings knüppelhart - wenngleich mir hier ehrlicherweise ein Vergleich mit anderen Hardtails fehlt. Vortrieb ist super, Steifigkeit etc - funktioniert einfach. Geo passt mir mit 183cm, 84cm Schrittlänge auch in "L" - der Rahmen hat für Cubes ein recht langes Oberrohr/Reach.

Grüße
Robert

P.S.: Ach so, was mir tierisch auf den Zeiger ging: H&S wie auch Cube selber knonten mir lange nicht das richtige Schaltauge benennen und bis jetzt liefern. Das ist für nen Sportgerät für Rennen einfach blöd - ich möchte einen Ersatz im Koffer haben! - habe jetzt https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-hybrid-x12-standard-schaltauge-975597 (NICHT https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-2090-axh-sram-82179 - das passt zumindest beim Gewindeteil nicht - zu großer "Kragen") bekommen - das schein machnisch zu passen - ist nur nicht so hässlich blau eloxiert ;-)


----------



## Svartaperlan (2. April 2020)

Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe habe ich auch als erstes abgeklebt.
Den Acros Steuersatz finde ich auch genial, schön das dieser schon ab Werk verbaut wird.

Nach dem Artikel in der bike hatte ich wirklich Sorge, dass mir der Rahmen zu hart ist. Allerdings empfinde ich es gar nich so schlimm, die Sattelstütze flext da einiges weg.

Interessanterweise ist ja der 20" Rahmen genauso groß wie der alte 19" Rahmen. Wenn man jetzt nur das Sitzrohr betrachtet. 
Bei ähnlichem Körpermaßen wie du, musste ich auf einen 60iger Vorbau gehen. Also das Oberrohr ist wirklich lang. Mit welcher Vorbaulänge liefert Cube aus?

Was hast du für Bremsen verbaut? Die Level Ultimate hätte ich ja wirklich gern, meile TL´s sind einfach richtige Pummelchen.


----------



## -Robert- (2. April 2020)

Cube Elite C:62 2019 19"Cube Elite C:62 2019 21"Cube Reaction C:62 2019/2020 19" BOOSTCube Reaction C:62 2019/2020 21" BOOST*Cube Elite C:68X 2020 20"*Jealous 8.0 20"Exceed CF SL 8.0 2019 MExceed CF SL 8.0 2019 LGhost Lector LOrbea Alma 29 LTrek Procaliber 9.7 L 2020Rocky Mountain Vertex Carbon LG 2019Santa Cruz Highball LAOberrohrlänge[mm]618​637​609​628​625​624​600​620​626​616​638​625​638​B1Sitzrohrlänge[mm]470​515​470​515​470​490​440​485​500​483​470​469,9​470​Sitzrohr Mitte-Mitte[mm]425​470​415​460​CSteuerrohrlänge[mm]110​120​120​130​111​120​97​112​115,5​105​100​110​110​DKettenstrebe[mm]435​435​423​423​424​432,5​427​432​430​430​435​430​426​ERadstand[mm]1111​1130​1113​1133​1128​1131​1111​1138​1125​1121​1132​1127​1140​FSitzrohrwinkel[°]73​73​73,5​73,5​73,8​73,6​72,8​72,9​73​73,5​72​73,5​73​GLenkwinkel[°]70,5​70,5​69​69​69​69,6​69,5​69,5​69,5​69,5​69,5​69,5​69,5​HTretlagerabsenkung[mm]-65​-65​-65​-65​-63​-68​-63​-63​-60​-61​-58​-60​-56​INachlauf[mm]78,7​78,7​89,3​89,3​89,3​92,5​93,2​93,2​85,8​93,2​85,8​93,2​93,2​KGabeleinbaulänge[mm]506​506​506​506​506​503,7​503,7​503,7​506​500,8​506​503,7​503,7​Gabelvorlauf[mm]51​51​51​51​51​44​44​44​51​44​51​44​44​Laufraddurchmesser[mm]750​750​750​750​750​750​750​750​750​750​750​750​750​BRahmengröße[inch]19​21​19​23​23​20​Reach (gerechnet)[mm]428,3​444,0​425,1​441,5​442,3​439,1​431,7​448,5​436,3​435,9​443,7​440,2​457,2​Stack (gerechnet)[mm]628,6​638,1​631,1​640,5​620,7​637,2​610,2​624,3​624,3​613,0​607,8​619,4​615,4​LTretlagerhöhe[mm]310​310​310​310​312​307​312​312​315​314​317​315​319​Reach (Hrst.-Angabe)[mm]428​444​425​441​446​438​425​441​436​435​442​435,2​450​Stack (Hrst.-Angabe)[mm]625​634​627​637​622​634​611​625​626​611​604​620,9​615​1,46​1,43​1,48​1,44​1,39​1,45​1,44​1,42​1,44​1,40​1,37​1,43​1,37​


----------



## toomasch (2. April 2020)

damit im Rahmen nix klappert habe ich dieses genommen, gibt es auch für die Hydraulikleitung, wiegt fast nix und alles ist ruhig.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## -Robert- (2. April 2020)

Ich hatte mich wie zu sehen ist recht ausführlich mit den Geo beschäftigt, zumal etliche nette Cube auch sehr günstig im Ausverkauf waren. Wie du schon sagst, entspricht die Sitzrohrlänge dem alten 19", die Oberrohrlänge und der Reach aber dem alten 21"! Der Stack ist sogar niedriger als der des alten 19". Man könnte auch sagen Cube hat sich sehr gestreckt - was mir wichtig war. Stack zu Reach ist wie zu erkennen fast gleichauf mit Trek oder Santa.

Bei der Bremse bin ich doch froh die Level losgeworden zu sein - an sich schön verarbeitet, aber eine meine Töchter fährt auch ne Level und meine Frau notgedrungen ne Guide RSC - ich werde einfach kein SRAM-Bremsen Fan.

Kurzzeitig lag hier ne Piccola - die hab ich aus Geiz und weil ich dann doch die Carbonhebel wenn haben möchte wieder verkauft. Habe mir dann für 200€ ne MT-irgendwas Carbon zusammengeschraubt (MT6-komplett von CNC-Bikes für 90 Euro, 1-Finger-Carbonhebel (neu) aus dem Bikemarkt für 90€, MT4 Sättel/Leitungen von kompletten MT4 für Stk. 15€ von RCZ.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svartaperlan (2. April 2020)

toomasch schrieb:


> damit im Rahmen nix klappert habe ich dieses genommen, gibt es auch für die Hydraulikleitung, wiegt fast nix und alles ist ruhig.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


Hab ich schon zu liegen, passt aber leider nicht durch die Zugöffnung vom Rahmen. Muss ich mir mal nen Kopf machen wie ich das vernünftig verlegt bekomme...


----------



## Svartaperlan (2. April 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich wie zu sehen ist recht ausführlich mit den Geo beschäftigt, zumal etliche nette Cube auch sehr günstig im Ausverkauf waren. Wie du schon sagst, entspricht die Sitzrohrlänge dem alten 19", die Oberrohrlänge und der Reach aber dem alten 21"! Der Stack ist sogar niedriger als der des alten 19". Man könnte auch sagen Cube hat sich sehr gestreckt - was mir wichtig war. Stack zu Reach ist wie zu erkennen fast gleichauf mit Trek oder Santa.
> 
> Bei der Bremse bin ich doch froh die Level losgeworden zu sein - an sich schön verarbeitet, aber eine meine Töchter fährt auch ne Level und meine Frau notgedrungen ne Guide RSC - ich werde einfach kein SRAM-Bremsen Fan.
> 
> ...




Das hast du offensichtlich  Ich hatte ja keine Wahl bei dem Rahmen, Cube hat mir halt den aktuellen angeboten. Leider musste der Tausch auch von einer "Fachwerkstatt" durchgeführt werden. Mit dem Ergebnis das eigentlich gar nix funktioniert hat. Diese tolle Firma hatte nicht mal ne Schablone zum Einstellen der Eagle da. Aber immerhin hab ich nen neuen Rahmen bekommen und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.
Einzig ist mir aufgefallen, das bei höherer Trittfrequenz, das Bike zum Aufschaukeln neigt. Ist das bei dir auch so?

Tja, die Sram war dran und ich bin mit der Bremsleistung sehr zufrieden. Hatte vorher ne alte MT4 und mit der nur Probleme, aber so unterscheidet sich das 
Und da inzwischen meine anderen Bikes auch ne Level haben, reicht es immer die selben Beläge auf Vorrat zu haben und ich benötige nur ein Entlüftungskit. Aber wenn ich noch mal was an dem Rad mache, dann vermutlich ne andere Bremse, schon auf Grund des Gewichts.


----------



## Svartaperlan (5. April 2020)

Die Freude ist dahin. Das nach nich mal 8 Wochen.


----------



## -Robert- (5. April 2020)

Uih, nicht schön. Riss geht wohl vom Ende des Schlitzes aus nehme ich an. Sattelstütze maßhaltig? Gabs nen Anlass? Sieht ja nach "irgendwas hat Sattel & Stütze nach vorne gedrückt" aus!?


----------



## Svartaperlan (5. April 2020)

Hab es erst nach der Tour gesehen. Brüche schlagen in beide Seiten aus, vom Schlitz ausgehend. Richtig. 
Stütze ist die Newmen vom C:62. Würde ja alles so übernommen.


----------



## -Robert- (5. April 2020)

Warum da ist mir überhaupt nicht erklärlich. Hab grad bei meinem nachgeschaut: die 27,2er Newmen geht sehr satt (maßhaltig) rein, die Klemme habe ich ja auch. Auch wenn die 16er Markierung bei dir nicht mehr erkennbar ist - 16cm Einschub reichen der Newmen bei Weitem (bei meiner 12cm), wie auch dem Rahmen (über alle Knotenpunkte weit hinaus). Bin mal gepannt was Cube dazu sagt - ist natürlich bei dir als zweiter Rahmen in Folge schon nen Hammer. Wo ist denn der erste gebrochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svartaperlan (5. April 2020)

Nachmessen bzw prüfen ist jetzt schwer, möchte den Zustand nich verändern. 
Aber wie du schon sagst, der Mindestauszug ist noch nicht erreicht und Newmen Sachen sind ja eigtl top. 
Ick krieg echt die Krise. Vor allem in der Situation jetzt, glaube ich nicht das ich da was geklärt bekomme. Und Cube wird sich sicherlich nicht dazu äußern, entweder Rahmen neu oder nicht. Den Umbau muss man auch selber tragen. 

Der erste Rahmen ist an der Sitz strebe gerissen.


----------



## Svartaperlan (10. April 2020)

Ich Dreh langsam durch. Noch keine Woche vergangen, aber der pure Entzug. Wer weiß ob bei Cube überhaupt jemand arbeitet und ob die den Rahmen noch haben und ob die es überhaupt anerkennen??? Und was was machen die wenn die keinen Rahmen mehr haben??? Mich macht diese Ungewissheit echt fertig. Zumal ich mal 5 Tage am Stück frei habe und mein Bike platt ist. Die anderen Räder sind halt doch irgendwie nur Fortbewegungsmittel.


----------



## trauchhaus (13. April 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Hab es erst nach der Tour gesehen. Brüche schlagen in beide Seiten aus, vom Schlitz ausgehend. Richtig.
> Stütze ist die Newmen vom C:62. Würde ja alles so übernommen.


Darf ich Fragen welche Sattelklemme du hast? Das ist aber nicht die alte vom C62?



Svartaperlan schrieb:


> ? Und was was machen die wenn die keinen Rahmen mehr haben???


Austauschrahmen sind noch verfügbar!



Ansonsten zum Thema:
Baue mir aktuell ein C68X Elite SL in 18" auf, Rahmen wiegt mit der oberen Schale von Acros (die war leider schon eingepresst) 1060g, ohne irgendwelche anderen Schrauben und Schaltauge. Leider muss man also schon feststellen, das dieser ganze graue Lack - glaube ich - verdammt schwer ist, würde mal schätzen das man ansonsten schon auf deutlich unter 1kg kommt in 16" vielleicht sogar unter 900g? Naja, egal, muss ich mit leben oder entlacken, womit vermutlich die Garantie hinüber wäre was mich bei den Bildern von Svartaperlan aktuell dann doch eher stuzig macht.

Angebaut wird ansonsten die XTR Gruppe und eine blaue SID, bei den Komponenten wollte ich erst Tune, aber jetzt habe ich mir günstig die ganzen Newmen Brocken geschossen die eigentlich auch ab Werk dran sind. Beim Thema Laufradsatz bin ich noch unentschlossen, PiRope wäre mal was feines, mal schauen. 

PS: Zum Vergleich, ein aktueller Reaction C:62 Race Rahmen in 20" wiegt 1220g mit Schaltauge.


----------



## trauchhaus (13. April 2020)

toomasch schrieb:


> damit im Rahmen nix klappert habe ich dieses genommen, gibt es auch für die Hydraulikleitung, wiegt fast nix und alles ist ruhig.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Kann ich so bestätigen, für Schalt und Bremsleitung bei mir im AMS im Einsatz, keine Geräusche nix... Glaube das wog 5g oder so


----------



## Svartaperlan (13. April 2020)

trauchhaus schrieb:


> Darf ich Fragen welche Sattelklemme du hast? Das ist aber nicht die alte vom C62?
> 
> Nein, das ist die akzuelle zum C68 Rahmen. Hat Cube mitgeliefert.
> 
> ...


----------



## trauchhaus (13. April 2020)

Aufgrund diverser Umstände habe ich da meine Kontakte, Einzeln verkauft werden sie ansonsten nicht, da hast du Recht.

Ansonsten gibt es die Rahmen ja auch hier und da mal zu kaufen, wobei es bei den aktuellen Modellen echt ruhig ist. Auch Bike Discount hat atm garnix von Cube im Program.


----------



## Svartaperlan (13. April 2020)

Das klingt ja gut, hoffen wir mal das für mich noch einer in 20" da ei ist. Obwohl das Vertrauen in die Cube Rahmen natürlich Ärger Kratzer abbekommen hat. 

Das stimmt, bei BD ist nix drin. Vermutlich bekommen die am Saisonende den Schwung von Cube der noch da ist. 

Der Jealous Rahmen wäre für mich im Übrigen die Einzige vorstellbar Alternative. 

Bleiben wir gespannt. 

Dir erst mal viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Die Geo vom Rahmen ist genial. Den Lack würde ich allerdings auch drauf lassen, denke im Fall der Fälle hat es sich mit der Garantie erledigt.


----------



## Svartaperlan (15. April 2020)

So, hab eben die Info bekommen das Cube mein komplettes Rad haben will. Muss ich morgen nach Feierabend bei meinem Händler vorbeibringen. Leider hat der mir nicht gleich bescheid gegeben und ist generell nicht der Schnellste.
Bin mal gespannt was da rauskommt. 

Sagt mal, meine upgrade Teile kann ich dran lassen und bekomme die wieder oder? Is ja auch blöd so ein Bike ohne Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau abzugeben.


----------



## Rockside (17. April 2020)

Ich würde das Rad möglichst im Originalzustand wieder zurückgeben. Könnte ja sein, daß du ein neues Rad bekommst, da sind dann auch wieder die Originalteile dran.

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, daß Cube für dich einen Extra-Sonderaufbau macht, mit deinen Nachrüst-Teilen dran, oder wie hattest du dir das gedacht?


----------



## trauchhaus (17. April 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich würde das Rad möglichst im Originalzustand wieder zurückgeben. Könnte ja sein, daß du ein neues Rad bekommst, da sind dann auch wieder die Originalteile dran.
> 
> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, daß Cube für dich einen Extra-Sonderaufbau macht, mit deinen Nachrüst-Teilen dran, oder wie hattest du dir das gedacht?



Das ist ja bereits Sonderbau, weil der das ganze ja schon als Ersatz/Austauschrahmen bekommen hat.

Aber dennoch würde ich das auch so 1:1 zurückgeben, und falls Cube das anders wünscht sollte dein Händler das wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (17. April 2020)

Cube will das ganze Rad, um a) mal nen Blick auf die verbauen Teile zu werfen (hinsichtlich Einsatzgebiet und Montage) und b) selber jetzt die Montage durchzuführen. Ich würde angesichts a) jetzt die Doppelbrücken-DH-Gabel ausbauen, sonst aber es so wie es ist schicken. Ganz neues Rad ist eh Schmarrn.


----------



## Svartaperlan (17. April 2020)

Also nen neues Rad gibt es nicht und wie trauchhaus schon sagt, es ist eh Sonderbau. Ich hab ja jetzt nicht irgendwelche unsinnigen Teile verbaut. Lenker Vorbau Sattel Reifen. Die Laufräder wurden damals von Cube an den Bosststandart angepasst und es gab ne neue Nabe. Hab das Bike so wie es ist jetzt bei meinem Händler abgegeben. Momentan ist noch absolut unklar ob Cube den Fall anerkennt und wenn ja wer umbaut. Es kann auch sein das die das Komplettrad plus neuem Rahmen zu meinem Händler schicken.
Wird sich eh alles ewig ziehen, bei dem Rad laden is grad die Hölle los und da ist so ein Garantie Umbau an dem man vllt 100 Euro verdient sehr uninteressant und wird ganz hinten angestellt.


----------



## bambam309 (25. April 2020)

Moin,
kann mir jemand sagen wie lang die  Newmen Advanced Custom Sattelstütze vom Elite ist?
Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße


----------



## -Robert- (25. April 2020)

bambam309 schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann mir jemand sagen wie lang die  Newmen Advanced Custom Sattelstütze vom Elite ist?
> Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße


400mm wird bei nem L mitgeliefert.

Apropos "custom" - den Zusatz gibt's erst seit ich Theater gemacht habe dass meine "non-custom" entgegen der Aftermarket Variante keine Titanschrauben hatte. Die Tage hab ich gesehen, dass Cube das jetzt scheinbar überall so hält: Newmen Advanced SL bewerben, aber an der Klemmung billige schwarze Stahlschrauben bestellt. Geht nach meine Auffassung gar nicht - meine Reklamation hat dann auch funktioniert...


----------



## bambam309 (25. April 2020)

Danke für die Antwort. 400mm könnte bei Rahmengröße 20" und einer Sitzhöhe von 81 cm doch etwas knapp werden, denke ich. 
Bei 186cm Größe und 92cm Schrittlänge hatte ich mir die 20" ausgeguckt. Bin aber mittlerweile doch etwas skeptisch.
Die länge der Sattelstützen scheint ja auch "Custom" zu sein. Bei Newmen hab ich nur welche in 350mm und 430mm gesehen.


----------



## -Robert- (25. April 2020)

Ich glaube dir würde dann eher die alte Cube-Geo mit langem Sitzrohr und kurzem Oberrohr/Reach besser passen... Ich habe bei 3cm weniger größe 8cm weniger Schittlänge...

(wusste gar nicht, dass ich so kurze Beine hab - aber dann sieht alles andere wenigstens länger aus...)


----------



## Svartaperlan (25. April 2020)

???


----------



## Svartaperlan (2. Mai 2020)

So, eben gab es endlich mal neue Infos zum Thema Rahmenbruch. Cube hat wohl noch einen C68x Rahmen und tauscht. Das scheint alles per Mailkontakt abzulaufen und zieht sich dementsprechend auch in die Länge. Ich hoffe das ich in zwei Wochen wieder ein Bike habe. Aber mehr als hoffen bleibt mir leider nicht...


----------



## Svartaperlan (23. Mai 2020)

Also mit den zwei Wochen ist es offensichtlich nix geworden. Das Bike steht bei meinem Händler seit 8.5. als versendet drin. Leider ist seit dem nichts mehr passiert. Vermutlich hat es Cube bis heute nicht verlassen. Schon sehr schade, es scheint ja fertig zu sein.
Also bleibt nix als weiter zu warten. Bin allerdings enttäuscht wie lange sich das zieht. Arbeite selber im Bereich von Produktreklamationen und wenn da ein Kunde innerhalb kürzester Zeit wiederholt reklamiert wird das mit Prio bearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirkZett (29. Mai 2020)

Ich möchte hier noch einmal die Frage nach der Länge der Sattelstütze aufgreifen. Ich überlege mir das C:68 SL zu kaufen. Nur komme ich aktuel mit den Bezeichnungen der Rahmengrößen nicht wirklich klar. 22“ werden doch glatt mit 515mm angegeben. Wenn ich aus den 22“ cm mache komme ich aber auf 55,88 cm. Wo sind die fehlenden 4cm oder worauf beziehen sich die 22“?

Lange rede kurzer Sinn. Ist die Sattelstütze beim 22- er auch nur 400mm lng, oder evtl. doch die bei Newmen angegebenen 430mm? bei 400mm wird es für mich dann doch arg knapp... bin197cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 94cm... sollte ich da lieber zum C62 SLT greifen? Da ist das Sattelrohr ja mit 56cm angegeben.

Leider gibt es nirgends ein Rad beim lokalen Händler um sich mal drauf zu hocken...


----------



## DaWipp (31. Mai 2020)

Falls sich noch jemand für das Bike interessiert, bei Bike Discount im Laden standen am Donnerstag 5-6 SLT in 20“, die alle 2te Wahl waren, also Versandrückläufer oder minimale Fehler, auf die es 30% gibt. Optisch sahen alle gut aus, brauchte aber leider 18“.


----------



## DirkZett (4. Juni 2020)

Ich beantworte mir meine Frage mal selber. Es ist eine 400mm Stange mit 120mm Mindesteinstecktiefe verbaut... Und es passt wie angegossen... Bei meinem Rad ist ein Kettenstrebenschutz und ein Schutz am Unterrohr montiert bei Anlieferung... das am acros Steuersatz FSA Spacer verbaut sind finde ich schon lustig... nicht so ganz sortenrein ???... bin dann auf die 1. Fahrt heute nach der Arbeit gespannt...


----------



## Svartaperlan (4. Juni 2020)

So, habe nun endlich mein Rad wieder. Werde mich aber anderweitig orientieren. Wenn jemand einen 20" Cube Elite C68x black'n'glossy Rahmen sucht kann er sich gerne bei mir melden


----------



## Soulbiker2019 (4. Juni 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> So, habe nun endlich mein Rad wieder. Werde mich aber anderweitig orientieren.



Darf ich fragen warum?


----------



## Svartaperlan (4. Juni 2020)

Klar darfst du. Zum Einen ist das Vertrauen ins Material weg, zum anderen hat mir mein Händler zu verstehen gegeben das er mich nicht mehr sehen will.
Nun werde ich das Rad strippen und mir einen anderen Rahmen kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbiker2019 (4. Juni 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Klar darfst du. Zum Einen ist das Vertrauen ins Material weg, zum anderen hat mir mein Händler zu verstehen gegeben das er mich nicht mehr sehen will.
> Nun werde ich das Rad strippen und mir einen anderen Rahmen kaufen.


Kann ich absolut verstehen und genau das ist es was ich oben meinte. Aus rein betriebswirtschaftlicher- und PR-Sicht ein Fiasko von Cube. Das kann UND darf niemals im Sinne eines Unternehmens sein, dass der Kunde mit diesem Resümee davonzieht. Und hier spielt es für den Kunden der viel Geld ausgegeben hat auch absolut keine Rolle was und wie es in den AGBS und /oder im Kaufvertrag steht, denn er möchte lediglich zufrieden gestellt werden und wenn das nicht der Fall ist - tja, dann ist er weeeeeg. Wovon langfristig beide Seiten nichts haben...


----------



## Svartaperlan (4. Juni 2020)

Da hast du Recht. Finde es nur eigenartig das man ja so gut wie nie etwas von unverschuldeten Rahmenbrüchen liest. Somit scheint Cube es ja zu schaffen dieses von der Öffentlichkeit fern zu halten. Glaube nicht das es denen gerade schlecht geht.
Na mal schauen, ich hoffe ich hab demnächst mehr Glück.


----------



## -Robert- (4. Juni 2020)

Soulbiker2019 schrieb:


> Kann ich absolut verstehen und genau das ist es was ich oben meinte.


Ah, herrlich, da hat er wieder recht gehabt. Genau das! Ich hab's euch ja gesagt. Hat man immer gern. Wo eigentlich? Oder hast du noch paar Accounts mehr?



Soulbiker2019 schrieb:


> Aus rein betriebswirtschaftlicher- und PR-Sicht ein Fiasko von Cube. Das kann UND darf niemals im Sinne eines Unternehmens sein, dass der Kunde mit diesem Resümee davonzieht. Und hier spielt es für den Kunden der viel Geld ausgegeben hat auch absolut keine Rolle was und wie es in den AGBS und /oder im Kaufvertrag steht, denn er möchte lediglich zufrieden gestellt werden und wenn das nicht der Fall ist - tja, dann ist er weeeeeg. Wovon langfristig beide Seiten nichts haben...


Vielleicht war es wirklich nicht das richtige Rad?

Mal kurz zusammenfassen:

zwei Rahmen durch einen Benutzer zerstört (Fahrergewicht? Nutzung?)
fahre selber den Rahmen und schone ihn absolut nicht. Fahre Trails damit, springe auch mal über nen Kicker/Baumstamm, wiege 82kg.
kein weiterer Fall obwohl mtb-news sicher das größte deutsche Forum ist

Will heißen: manchmal kann man es als Firma nicht richtig machen weil man nichts falsch gemacht hat


----------



## Svartaperlan (4. Juni 2020)

Ja genau, jetzt ist es meine Schuld das die Dinger brechen weil ich Fett bin und damit in den Bike park fahre.
Ich weiß von anderen Fällen, nur schreibt nicht jeder hier.
Ich wünsche dir auch viel Glück mit deinem Rad, find es ja selbst absolut genial. Aber ein drittes Mal brauch ich das nicht.


----------



## nahe (4. Juni 2020)

Hänge mich hier gerne mal an. Ebenfalls 2 Rahmenbrüche in 2 Monaten. Der letzte Rahmen hat genau 30km auf einer Forststrasse gehalten (komplettes Neurad). Es war ein Cube Elite c68x SLT 2020. Auch ich werde zukünftig von dieser Marke Abstand nehmen.


----------



## -Robert- (4. Juni 2020)

nahe schrieb:


> Hänge mich hier gerne mal an. Ebenfalls 2 Rahmenbrüche in 2 Monaten. Der letzte Rahmen hat genau 30km auf einer Forststrasse gehalten (komplettes Neurad). Es war ein Cube Elite c68x SLT 2020. Auch ich werde zukünftig von dieser Marke Abstand nehmen.


Wo gebrochen? Immer an der gleichen Stelle?


----------



## nahe (5. Juni 2020)

Beides mal an der sattelstrebe im Bereich der enlastungsbohrung zur Sattelklemmung.


----------



## -Robert- (5. Juni 2020)

nahe schrieb:


> Beides mal an der sattelstrebe im Bereich der enlastungsbohrung zur Sattelklemmung.


Nur zur Sicherheit: Sattelstrebe(n) (also oberhalb der Kettenstreben) oder Sitzrohr (wo die Sattelstütze reinkommt)?


----------



## Svartaperlan (5. Juni 2020)

Das Sitzrohr ist gemeint. Die Rahmen reißen ausgehend der Bohrung am Klemmschlitz.


----------



## Soulbiker2019 (5. Juni 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es wirklich nicht das richtige Rad?
> 
> Mal kurz zusammenfassen:
> 
> ...



...ich verweise hier lediglich auf meinen letzten Post, " dann ist der Kunde halt weeeeg"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svartaperlan (16. Juni 2020)

So, ich bin heute den Rahmen losgeworden. Damit schließt sich das Thema Cube für mich nun endlich. Wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt, aber so schnell kommt mir zumindest keine Carbon Rad von denen mehr ins Haus. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß mit dem Bike, Gewicht, Geo, Optik, alles perfekt.
Ich freu mich jetzt das mein Plan des Rahmenwechsels aufgegangen ist und ich durch einen moderaten Aufpreis wieder ein geiles Rad hab.


----------



## -Robert- (16. Juni 2020)

Was für ein Rahmen ist es geworden?


----------



## Svartaperlan (16. Juni 2020)

Specialized Epic HT. Komplettrad gekauft und alle Teile hin und her getauscht. Das Cube jetzt als Komplettrad losgeschlagen.


----------



## hardtail_racer (22. Juni 2020)

Mein Rahmen des Cube Elite C:68X SL Teamline hat am Hinterbau nach nur 1 Monat und ca. 1000km ein Ermüdungsriss erlitten. Und das bei einem Fahrergewicht von 61kg. Gut sichtbar beim Durchleuchten, schwierig ein Foto davon zu machen.

Werde morgen beim Händler vorbeifahren, mal schauen welche Optionen ich habe.


----------



## Svartaperlan (22. Juni 2020)

An der Stelle ist mir damals das C:62 gerissen. 
Dein Händler muss dann bei Cube anfragen, wenn du Glück hast bekommst du dein Geld wieder.


----------



## bronks (22. Juni 2020)

hardtail_racer schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen des Cube Elite C:68X SL Teamline hat am Hinterbau nach nur 1 Monat und ca. 1000km ein Ermüdungsriss erlitten.


Ohjee ... die Stelle beobachte ich auch schon seit ein paar hundert Kilometern. Ebenfalls auf der linken Seite. Bis jetzt habe ich nichts böses vermutet, weil ich nicht daran geglaubt habe, dass an der Stelle wirklich etwas brechen kann.



Svartaperlan schrieb:


> An der Stelle ist mir damals das C:62 gerissen.


Bei mir ist es auch ein C:62 von 2016 oder 2017. Es ist ein schwarzer Rahmen mit roten Buchstaben. Die Garantie ist schon vorbei. Bin mit dem Radl nichteinmal 3000 km gefahren. Es ist nur als Ersatzrad herumgestanden.


----------



## DirkZett (22. Juni 2020)

Ihr macht mir Mut. Bin mit meine C:68X SLT jetzt knapp 400km unterwegs, mit 2.500 Höhenmeter... bringe 93kg auf die Waage und beobachte mit Adleraugen das Sitzrohr... nun auch noch die Strebe im Auge behalten... Na mal sehen wie lange es hält... fahre überwiegend Waldautobahn und leichtes Gelände... Und damit soll man lt. der Presseabteilung ready 2 Race sein... schaue ich mir da so manche XC Rennen an bezweifle ich das aber mal stark nach alle den Berichten hier...


----------



## Svartaperlan (22. Juni 2020)

Das C:62 hat es nach ca 2200km zerlegt, siehe Bild 1.
Das C:68 hat knapp 570km gehalten, Bild 2 und 3.


----------



## bronks (3. Juli 2020)

hardtail_racer schrieb:


> Werde morgen beim Händler vorbeifahren, mal schauen welche Optionen ich habe.


Was hat der liebe Händler dazu gesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtail_racer (3. Juli 2020)

bronks schrieb:


> Was hat der liebe Händler dazu gesagt?


Vom Händler wurde mir versichert, dass es nur ein Lackschaden ist. Das Rad habe mehrere Schichten Lack und es solle öfters vorkommen. Seitens von Cube soll es eine kleine Entschädigung geben, bis jetzt keine Neuigkeiten.

Bin anschließend weiter mit dem Rad gefahren. Hat gehalten, keine Veränderungen an der Strebe.


----------



## DirkZett (21. Juli 2020)

Kurze Frage in die Runde. Hat schon einmal emand vorn auf ein 36-er Kettenblatt vergrößert? Passt es vom Platz her und welches muss ich nehmen? Das mit 3mm offset?

Danke vorab


----------



## rrossi (2. August 2020)

Es geht sogar ein 38T, Platz ist reichlich vorhanden.

SRAM X-SYNC 2 XX1 | X01 Eagle SL Direct Mount Kettenblatt 12-fach 3 mm Offset BOOST schwarz 38 Zähne


----------



## Dagon (5. August 2020)

Die Newmen Sattelstüze ist ja bei Cube mit "Custom" in den Specs bezeichnet. Ist die Stütze trotzdem 430 mm lang? Welche Vorbaulänge war den an euren 20" werkseitig verbaut. Hat jemand ein Bild vom Elite in 22" (XL)?


----------



## bambam309 (5. August 2020)

Moin, es ist eine 400mm lange Sattelstütze verbaut und der Vorbau beim 20" ist 80mm lang.

Beste Grüße 
Sven


----------



## DaWipp (5. August 2020)

Im 18“ war sie 400. so sieht sie aus.






						Sattelstützen: 177 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Sattelstützen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 177 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (5. August 2020)

Danke, dass habe ich befürchtet. Damit käme ich beim 20" nicht auf meine Sitzhöhe von 83cm (185cm/93cm SL und lange Arme).


----------



## bambam309 (5. August 2020)

Das kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich hatte das selbe Problem.  Ich bin 186cm groß mit 92cm Schrittlänge. Allerdings hab ich mich dann trotzdem für das 20" entschieden und mir von Newman eine 430mm lange Sattelstütze gekauft. Sitzhöhe ist 81cm  bzw. 80cm, da ich mit einem SQlab Sattel fahre.


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. August 2020)

Da Cube ja heute die 2021er Modelle vorgestellt hat, ist bekannt ob beim Rahmen nachgebessert wurde?
Das Pro Modell für knapp unter 3000€ ist ja mal sowohl ansehnlich, als auch gut ausgestattet.


----------



## Dagon (6. August 2020)

Bei den Dealer Days wurde keine Änderung angesprochen. Allerdings hat man jetzt Farbe auf die vermeitlich kritischen Stellen aufgebracht.  Das Pro Modell spricht mich auch an. Wo die angeblichen 800g Mehrgewicht zum Race stecken sollen, kann ich ehrlicherweise nicht erkennen. Hätte da eher auf 400-500g getippt.


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. August 2020)

Die sehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Gabel und Kassette je um 100-150g, ggf. die Kurbeln und Maguras minimal leichter, Rest der Ausstattung ist ja recht identisch imho.


----------



## DirkZett (6. August 2020)

Ich fahre es in 22” und komme mit meinen 197 cm Größe gut zurecht... Der Vorbau fürfte für meinen Geschmack kürzer sein. Ich hatte auch überlegt mir die 430mm Newmen Sattelstütze zu holen damit sie eben diese 3cm mehr im Rohr sitzt für mehr Fläche zur Verteilung. Habe bis jetzt knapp 1.200km mit dem Rad weg und noch keine Probleme mit Rissen etc. am Rahmen.

Den Aufpreis zum 2021 Modell kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Und was hat sich verändert am SLT. Es werkelt jetzt eine MT8 anstatt der SRAM Ultimate. Und das macht 800,- mehr aus?


----------



## Dagon (8. August 2020)

Den Aufpreis beim SLT finde ich auch heftig. Das SL ist ebenfalls teurer geworden. Umso mehr wundert es mich, dass die so ein Pro Modell bringen. Habe es gestern in 20“ bestellt aber denke nicht, dass es noch dieses Jahr kommen wird.


----------



## -Robert- (21. August 2020)

So, ich reih mich dann mal ein:


erster Rahmen auch an der Entlastungsbohrung des Klemmschlitzes im Sitzrohr angebrochen
gestern mit Austauschrahmen erste Ausfahrt unternommen: Knarzt wie sau (noch mehr als der alte Rahmen) - sicher aus dem Bereich der Sattelstütze: Im Stehen komplett leise, Knarzen kann mit seitlichem Ziehen an der Sattelstütze (nicht Sattel!) gegen Sattelrohr nachvollzogen werden. Die Sattelstütze lässt sich dabei seitlich bewegen. Sattelstütze ist originale Newmen und lt. Messchieber mit 27,2mm über die gesamte Länge maßhaltig. Eingesetzt mit Carbonpaste, festgezogen mit unter 5NM, 17cm Einstecktiefe.

Mein Vertrauen ist mittlerweile leider auch unter Null - obwohl ich ansonsten eigentlich sowohl Rad als auch den Rahmen (Geo-mäßig) mag...

Der Verarbeitung des Sitzrohrs ist bei beiden Rahmen die ich habe auch "gewöhnungsbedürftig": ich habe bei beiden extrem viele großflächige "weiße Flächen" - entweder ist das ungebundenes Harz (ohne Verbindung zu Fasern) oder sogar nur Trennmittel? Beim neuen Rahmen habe ich zudem sogar Fehlstellen in den oberen 15cm des Sitzrohres, die scheinbar als Passung zur Stütze gedacht sind - weiter unten weitet sich das Sitzrohr weiter auf.

Erläuterung zu den Fotos:

mit Klemme: neuer Rahmen / ohne Klemme: alter Rahmen
rot Farbe: Carbonpaste
blaue Farbe: Bedruckung die sich von der Newmen Sattelstütze abschubbelt



Noch mehr Fotos zum Genießen in meinem Album.


----------



## Milarepa (23. August 2020)

Hi,
Cube scheint dieses Problem doch öfter zu haben. Die neuen 62er Rahmen sind ja auch sehr Harzarm und mein alter Rahmen von 2013 hatte aber auch dieses Sitzrohr Problem. Vielleicht sollte sich Cube mal bei anderen Herstellern deren Lösungen ansehen. Generell sind solche Ereignisse kein Problem und kommen überall vor, es kommt darauf an, welche Fehlerkultur der Hersteller pflegt und wie die Kunden dann behandelt werden.
Mein Empfehlung ist auch bei diesen Rahmen eher übermaßige und straffe Sattelstützen zu verwenden. Keine 27,18 sondern eher 27,23 etc

Hier mal meine Laienreparatur am Cube Carbon Rahmen (wenn Garantie zuende)
Meine Vorgehensweise:
1. Carbon Reparatur Set im Internet bestellt
2. Schablone für Mattenzuschnitt mit Stoff erstellt- Carbon zugeschnitten
3. Carbon angeschliffen (Schmirgelpapier)
4. Rahmen rund um den Flicken abgeklebt, damit da keine Harz hinläuft
5. Harz mit Pinsel auf Rahmen
6. C-Matte angepinselt und angelegt
7. mit Pinsel nochmal Harz auf Matte nachgepinselt
8. zweite getränkte Matte aufgelegt
9. mit Pinsel nochmal Harz auf Matte nachgepinselt
10. Aushärten lassen und Klebeband entfernen

Hält seitdem Bombenfest und keine Knarzgeräusche mehr. Zusätzlich habe ich die Klemmschelle nach vorne gedreht (Klemmschraube)  und einen Entlastungsschnitt vorne mit der Handsäge eingeschnitten.
Cube hätte mir ein Crash Replacement angeboten (war aber kein Crash), der mir aber zu teuer war.


----------



## Orry (24. August 2020)

DirkZett schrieb:


> Den Aufpreis zum 2021 Modell kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Und was hat sich verändert am SLT. Es werkelt jetzt eine MT8 anstatt der SRAM Ultimate. Und das macht 800,- mehr aus?



Ich vermute, das liegt wohl an den brandaktuellen 2021er Anbauteile, wie die neue SRAM AXS mit ihrer 12er Kassette und 52 Zähnen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eloya (25. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Race- bzw. Marathon Bike als Ergänzung zu meinem Enduro.
Bevorzugt Hardtail. Eigentlich hatte ich mich da schon etwas auf das Cube Elite C:68X SL eingeschossen, da ich auch eine XTR Gruppe am Enduro fahre, ebenfalls mit einer Fox Gabel und super zufrieden damit bin.

Eure Berichte machen mir hier nicht wirklich Mut :-( . 

Als Alternative könnte ich mir noch ein Razorblade vorstellen, das liegt aber knapp 2.000,- Euro teurer bei ähnlichen Komponenten.

LG,

Nico


----------



## bronks (25. August 2020)

Eloya schrieb:


> Eure Berichte machen mir hier nicht wirklich Mut :-( .


Nur bedauernswerte Einzelfälle. Auf der anderen Seite muß ich wieder mal sagen, dass man echt Angst haben muß sich etwas neues zu Kaufen. Egal was und egal von welchem Hersteller. Die Qualität ist nur noch schlimm. Also ist es eigentlich ganz normal.

Meine Statistik sagt: An jedem 3ten neu gekauften Radl bricht innerhalb der ersten 1000 km der Rahmen. An 60% meiner neu gekauften Räder ist die Gabel von vornherein kaputt gewesen und mußte nach der ersten Probefahrt reklamiert werden und das an neuen 3 Rädern in Folge. 100% meiner neu gekauften Sporträder hatten im Neuzustand schlimme Mängel, wie z.B. reissende Ketten und brechende Bremsen innerhalb der ersten Fahrsekunden während der Probefahrt beim Händler. Es waren Räder 4 verschiedener Marken.


----------



## DaWipp (27. August 2020)

Erfahrungsgemäß versammeln sich in Internetforen ja die Leute, die halt Probleme haben, ganz einfach weil Leute die zufrieden sind ja normalerweise auch keinen Grund haben. Das ist ja bei allem so.

Ich hab mit meinem SLT jetzt in 3 Monaten 2500km runter und kann wirklich keine Probleme feststellen.

Ich könnte meckern, dass der Lack ziemlich empfindlich ist und man schnell Kratzer hat, aber das ist halt wahrscheinlich auch dem Gewicht geschuldet und meckern auf hohem Niveau.

Bzgl. Sattelrohr hab ich keine Probleme bisher, allerdings fahre ich ne Chinastütze mit ner Tune Klemme.
Mir ist nur beim testen verschiedener Stützen aufgefallen, dass das Rohr ziemlich knapp bemessen ist, im Gegensatz zu meinem Spark zb. muss man teilweise kämpfen, damit die Stütze reingeht. Aber sonst nix.

Insgesamt hab ich wirklich nix zu meckern. Nach dem Tausch diverser Teile bin ich jetzt bei gut 8,5 kg inklusive Powermeter, 2 Flaschenhaltern und XTR Pedalen. da kann man nix sagen.

Beim Hardtail von einem Reaction kommend, bin ich echt ziemlich happy mit dem Bike und dem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## Eloya (27. August 2020)

DaWipp schrieb:


> Insgesamt hab ich wirklich nix zu meckern. Nach dem Tausch diverser Teile bin ich jetzt bei gut 8,5 kg inklusive Powermeter, 2 Flaschenhaltern und XTR Pedalen. da kann man nix sagen.
> 
> Beim Hardtail von einem Reaction kommend, bin ich echt ziemlich happy mit dem Bike und dem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich hoffe das bleibt so.



Hi, was hast du denn getauscht und welchen Powermeter fährst du? Ich hoffe auch, unter 9 KG mit dem SL zu kommen, was ja Stock 8,7 wiegt. Klickies drauf, ein Mudguard vorne und die Reifen auf Tubeless sollten mich dann auf um die 9 KG bringen, wahrscheins 9,3 mit dem Garmin Edge...

LG,

Nico


----------



## Svartaperlan (27. August 2020)

Möglich das es immer nur Einzelfälle sind. Kurioserweise brechen die Rahmen aber teilweise wiederholt. 
Ansonsten ist es ein geniales Bike. 
Aber mit nur 2 Jahren Rahmengarantie und der lächerlichen Einsatzbereichbeschreibung von Cube ist es bei mir raus. Dazu dauert die Garantieabwicklung mit Cube unangemessen lang. Und wenn ich nur ein Einzelfall bin, der zwei Mal in so kurzer Zeit dieses Pech hatte, umso besser. 
Ich fahre mit meinem neuen Rahmen auf jeden Fall beruhigt durch die Gegend, bei dem hab ich trotz www noch nicht mal von diesen ominösen Einzelfällen gelesen.


----------



## Eloya (31. August 2020)

Ich war mutig und habe mir jetzt das SL bestellt - laut Händler soll es Mitte November kommen. Werde dann berichten und freue mich wie ein Schnitzel.

Neben dem Enduro endlich wieder ein leichtes Bike.

Lg,

Nico


----------



## DirkZett (26. September 2020)

Die Frage nach dem Powermeter will ich jetzt an der Stelle auch noch einmal aufgreifen. Im Grunde kommt ja nur das von SRAM/ Quarq in Frage. Bei Sram kann mann es sehr gut konfigurieren. Ich frage mich nur ob ich die Originalkurbel verwenden kann, oder eine neue benötige. Das Powermeter wird ja wie es aussieht mit 8 Schrauben an der Kurbel befestigt und wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das Kettenbaltt original nur mit 3 Schrauben an der Kurbel befestigt.


----------



## trauchhaus (26. September 2020)

DirkZett schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem Powermeter will ich jetzt an der Stelle auch noch einmal aufgreifen. Im Grunde kommt ja nur das von SRAM/ Quarq in Frage. Bei Sram kann mann es sehr gut konfigurieren. Ich frage mich nur ob ich die Originalkurbel verwenden kann, oder eine neue benötige. Das Powermeter wird ja wie es aussieht mit 8 Schrauben an der Kurbel befestigt und wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das Kettenbaltt original nur mit 3 Schrauben an der Kurbel befestigt.


Hallo,

nimm doch Power2max, Made in Germany und gibt es für die Original XX1 Kurbel.

gruss


----------



## DirkZett (26. September 2020)

Danke für den Tip, werde ich mich mal einlesen. Funktioniert der Power2max mit den Wahoo Radcomputern?

Bin aber trotzdem noch an den Antworten bzgl. Quarq interessiert. Die gibt es ja ab und an auch mal im Angebot inkl. Kurbel und Kettenblatt. Vorteil hier ist aus meiner Sicht das ich keine weiter App brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (26. September 2020)

Nein, passt nicht. Hat auch nix mit dem Bike zu tun. In anderen Threads (oder einem neuen) gäbe es auch bessere Antworten.

P.S. Suche noch nen gutes Schmierwachs für die Kette. Kann mir einer da was empfehlen?


----------



## Rockside (26. September 2020)

Squirt-Kettenwachs


----------



## trauchhaus (26. September 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Nein, passt nicht. Hat auch nix mit dem Bike zu tun. In anderen Threads (oder einem neuen) gäbe es auch bessere Antworten.
> 
> P.S. Suche noch nen gutes Schmierwachs für die Kette. Kann mir einer da was empfehlen?


Was passt nicht ?


----------



## DirkZett (26. September 2020)

Ich vermute er meint die Kurbel bzgl. 3 Loch bzw. 8 Loch.


----------



## Ritzibi (16. November 2020)

Servus,

kann mir jemand sagen welchen Acros Steuerstaz ich genau brauche für das Elite C:68X
Hab nur diese Angabe im Netz gefunden, mit der ich rein gar nix anfangen kann:  Acros AzX/AiX, block lock, Top: semi 1 1/8", Bottom: 1 1/2"


----------



## DirkZett (18. November 2020)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen welchen Acros Steuerstaz ich genau brauche für das Elite C:68X
> Hab nur diese Angabe im Netz gefunden, mit der ich rein gar nix anfangen kann:  Acros AzX/AiX, block lock, Top: semi 1 1/8", Bottom: 1 1/2"












						acros sport GmbH
					

acros Steuersätze, Ersatzteile & Service direkt vom Hersteller | Bequem online bestellen | Schnelle Lieferung & versandkostenfrei ab 39€




acros-components.com
				




schaust du hier ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauchhaus (22. November 2020)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen welchen Acros Steuerstaz ich genau brauche für das Elite C:68X
> Hab nur diese Angabe im Netz gefunden, mit der ich rein gar nix anfangen kann:  Acros AzX/AiX, block lock, Top: semi 1 1/8", Bottom: 1 1/2"


Einpresswerkzeug für die obere Schale nicht vergessen


----------



## Soulbiker2019 (1. Dezember 2020)

Hi zusammen,
kann mir jemand erklären wie ich an dem Cube AMS 100 C68 Modell 2020 auf beiden Seiten die Sattel-/Sitzstreben demontiere, ist dafür Spezialwerkzeug notwendig oder sollte das mit Sechskantwerkzeug klappen? Eigentlich gehts mir hauptsächlich um das untere Bild mit der Inbusschraube an der Wippe - ich bin mir hier nicht sicher, ob ich die Inbusschraube gegen den Uhrzeigersinn zu lösen habe oder andersrum.


----------



## Rockside (1. Dezember 2020)

Sicher, daß das ein Imbus-6-kant ist? Heute werden oft Vielzahnschrauben verwendet. Ich würde mir das mit Licht erst mal *genau anschauen, bevor die Schraube vermurkst ist.*


----------



## trauchhaus (1. Dezember 2020)

Hab gerade das Rad nicht zu Hand, aber soweit ich mich erinnere ist das alles Sechskant beim AMS.

ANdere Frage, was hast du vor?


----------



## Soulbiker2019 (1. Dezember 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Sicher, daß das ein Imbus-6-kant ist? Heute werden oft Vielzahnschrauben verwendet. Ich würde mir das mit Licht erst mal *genau anschauen, bevor die Schraube vermurkst ist.*


Yup, sechskant ;-) stellt sich nur die Frage wie rum ich die Schraube drehen muss, um sie zu lösen und ob ich Spezialwerkzeug benötige


trauchhaus schrieb:


> ANdere Frage, was hast du vor?



Hab an der Antriebsseite einen Carbonschaden und da auf der Nichtantriebsseite kleinere Lackschäden sind, tausche ich die gleich mit aus, da es, laut Aussage von Cube, die nur im Set gibt


----------



## Kraxler (1. Dezember 2020)

Die Schraube einfach mit einem Imbus öffnen, da ist nichts besonderes dabei


----------



## Soulbiker2019 (1. Dezember 2020)

Kraxler schrieb:


> Die Schraube einfach mit einem Imbus öffnen, da ist nichts besonderes dabei


Und ich vermute ganz klassisch gegen den Uhrzeigersinn oder? Frage deshalb, da ich in beiden Richtungen auf recht hohen Widerstand stoße 😳


----------



## -Robert- (1. Dezember 2020)

Was hat das alles mit dem
Cube Elite C:68X​zu tun?


----------



## Soulbiker2019 (1. Dezember 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Was hat das alles mit dem
> Cube Elite C:68X​zu tun?


Sorry, merke gerade, dass ich hier falsch bin 🤦


----------



## Turnvaterjan77 (2. Dezember 2020)

DaWipp schrieb:


> ...
> Bzgl. Sattelrohr hab ich keine Probleme bisher, allerdings fahre ich ne Chinastütze mit ner Tune Klemme...


Welche Klemme fährst du denn da? Die 30,0er oder die 31,8er?
Mit dem merkwürdigen Maß der Cube Klemme von 30,8 kann ich irgendwie wenig anfangen 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrotty2 (2. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und eigentlich hauptsächlich im Tour Forum aktiv. Somit ist klar das ich eigentlich RR Fahrer bin. Auf dem MTB bin ich die letzten Jahre recht selten gesessen aber bei den wenigen Touren hats dann doch immer wieder Spaß gemacht. Ich hatte ein ca. 10 Jahre altes Reaction Race (Alu)das für meine Belange absolut i.O war. Leider wurde es mir Anfang des Jahres geklaut. Hab dann diese Saison mal versucht ohne MTB klar zu kommen, jetzt Ende des Jahres bin ich mir sicher das wieder eines her muss.

Das Elite C68 pro würde mir sehr gut gefallen. Ich bin es am Montag in Größe L kurz Probe gefahren. Hat mir schon getaugt aber ich hätte gerne etwas tiefer und länger gesessen. Tiefer wär gar kein Problem da der Vorbei positiv und 20 mm Spacer montiert waren. Bei der Länge wird’s schon schwieriger da ja bereits ein 80 mm Vorbau montiert ist. Hab ja mittlerweile gelernt das lange Vorbauten beim MTB mittlerweile verpönt sind.

Aber 90mm müssten doch noch gehen oder ?

Generell liege ich wohl absolut im der Mitte zwischen L und XL. Beide Größen sind wohl eher ein Kompromiss aber speziell zu XL würde ich doch sehr ungern greifen. Mein altes Reaction war auch ein XL und mir gefühlt immer einen Ticken zu groß.

Das Rad soll schon überwiegend sportlich bewegt werden. Ich will mir damit auch ein zusätzliches neues Gravelbike sparen. Ich hab noch einen alten Rose Cosser, aber der ist nicht mehr ganz up to date.

Ich bin 187 und hab SL 91.

Über Meinungen, Anregungen und Vergleiche welche Größen ihr so fahrt war ich sehr froh.

Ansonsten hab ich schon viel bei anderen Herstellern geschaut. Es gibt schon einige die einen längeren Reach haben aber da wirds echt schwierig bzl. Preis/Leistung und Optik was vergleichbares zu finden.

Das Orbea Alma 25 wäre eine Alternative. Hier wäre die Tendenz deutlicher zu XL.

Ein bisschen denke ich noch über ein Racefully nach. Hier wäre das AMS SL mein Favorit. Aber auch hier ist die Größenfrage die selbe…


----------



## eins4eins (2. Dezember 2020)

Habe die gleiche Frage wie der Schrotty, bin nur kleiner. Interessiere mich auch für das C:68X und liege zwischen zwischen den Größen. In meinem Fall bei 181cm/84er Schritt zwischen Größe M und L.




-Robert- schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Irgendwer hat mir mein 20" Elite C:68X SLT am Black Friday weggeschnappt - derjenige möge sich doch mal bitte melden...  - ich muss jetzt wohl bis KW6/2020 warten.
> 
> ...



Hi Robert, 
könntest du mal ein Bild deines Rades posten? Wir scheinen sehr ähnliche Maße zu haben.


----------



## mibebike (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
da immer mal wieder nach der geeigneten Rahmengröße gefragt wird, hier mal meine Erfahrung zu dem Thema.
Ich bin 185cm hoch und habe SL 88,5cm.
Ich fahre seit nunmehr einigen Jahren ein 2015er Reaction GTC SL in der Größe 21'', Vorbaulänge: 110mm und fühle mich sehr wohl auf dem Bike. Dieses Jahr kam ein Elite C68X SL dazu, ich konnte es beim Fachhändler sowohl in L als auch in XL ausgiebig testen.
Die Geometrien unterschieden sich doch deutlich stärker als gedacht, meine Wohlfühlsitzhöhe ist beim L schon fast nicht mehr darstellbar gewesen, die verbaute Sattelstütze (400mm) wurde bis fast an die Grenze ausgezogen und durch den kürzeren Vorbau gegenüber dem Reaction saß ich deutlich weniger gestreckt als gewohnt. Nach einigen Änderungen am L (längerer Vorbau, Spacer und Sattelstütze) habe ich mich letzlich doch für das XL entschieden, es passt einfach besser. Mit dem längeren Vorbau am L sitze ich zwar wie gewünscht gestreckter, doch ist das Fahrverhalten dann ziemlich "nervös", mit der längeren Sattelstütze konnte ich die Sitzhöhe problemlos einstellen, die Optik und die Überhöhung ist jedoch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Die Geometrie des XL ist für meine Proportionen schon deutlich besser geeignet und kommt dem Reaction in 21'' schon sehr nahe. Auch nach nunmehr fast 3000km und unter verschiedenen Einsatzbedingungen bereue ich diese Entscheidung nicht.
Ich kann nur jedem nahelegen seine geeignete Größe durch ausgiebige Probefahrten herauszufinden, die "modernen" Geometrien unterscheiden sich doch zu stark von den Vorgängermodellen. Das betrifft übrigens nicht nur Cube, ich habe gleiche Erfahrungen auch beim Probefahren mit diversen anderen HT's gemacht.


----------



## stecko (9. Dezember 2020)

Mal ne Frage , was sind das eigentlich für zwei „schwarze Punkte / Aufnahmen“ am Sattelrohr auf der Antriebsseite neben den Flaschenhalterschrauben ?


----------



## danie-dani (9. Dezember 2020)

stecko schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage , was sind das eigentlich für zwei „schwarze Punkte / Aufnahmen“ am Sattelrohr auf der Antriebsseite neben den Flaschenhalterschrauben ?


sehe keine Punkte. Meinst du die Umwerferaufnahme?


----------



## stecko (10. Dezember 2020)

danie-dani schrieb:


> sehe keine Punkte. Meinst du die Umwerferaufnahme?


Ja warscheinlich sind es Gummiabdeckungen. 
Gibt es echt noch eine Umwerferaufnahme an den aktuellen Rahmen?  
Hab in den Beschreibungen bei Cube nix gefunden


----------



## danie-dani (10. Dezember 2020)

stecko schrieb:


> Ja warscheinlich sind es Gummiabdeckungen.
> Gibt es echt noch eine Umwerferaufnahme an den aktuellen Rahmen?
> Hab in den Beschreibungen bei Cube nix gefunden


Dein oberer eingefügter Pfeil zeigt die Umwerferaufnahme. Der unten eingefügte Pfeil ist der Ausgang für den Schaltzug, momentan mit einem Stopfen abgedeckt


----------



## stecko (10. Dezember 2020)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Dein oberer eingefügter Pfeil zeigt die Umwerferaufnahme. Der unten eingefügte Pfeil ist der Ausgang für den Schaltzug, momentan mit einem Stopfen abgedeckt


Ok danke für die Rückmeldung  
Hätte nicht gedacht das es aktuell noch soetwas gibt...


----------



## bronks (10. Dezember 2020)

Es sind nur Löcher. Niemand weiß wofür diese gut sein sollen. Einen Umwerfer kann man nicht dranschrauben und irgendetwas wie einen Adapter gibt es auch nicht. Man kann sich auch keinen Adapter basteln, weil es von den Maßen nicht klappen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stecko (10. Dezember 2020)

Haha...


----------



## danie-dani (11. Dezember 2020)

bronks schrieb:


> Es sind nur Löcher. Niemand weiß wofür diese gut sein sollen. Einen Umwerfer kann man nicht dranschrauben und irgendetwas wie einen Adapter gibt es auch nicht. Man kann sich auch keinen Adapter basteln, weil es von den Maßen nicht klappen würde.


Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass es für den Umwerfer ist! Wieso dann dein "Es sind doch nur Löcher. Niemand weiß wofür diese gut sein sollen"? Was ist hier deine Absicht?


----------



## danie-dani (11. Dezember 2020)

Die Montage eines Umwerfers ist weiterhin möglich.
					

Auch eine Di2-Schaltung kann montiert werden.




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## bronks (12. Dezember 2020)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass es für den Umwerfer ist! Wieso dann dein "Es sind doch nur Löcher. Niemand weiß wofür diese gut sein sollen"? Was ist hier deine Absicht?


Das ist ja toll. Es passt tatsächlich ein Di2-Umwerfer dran. Gibt es überhaupt ein Modell vom Elite, welches eine Di2 hat?


----------



## DaWipp (14. Dezember 2020)

Turnvaterjan77 schrieb:


> Welche Klemme fährst du denn da? Die 30,0er oder die 31,8er?
> Mit dem merkwürdigen Maß der Cube Klemme von 30,8 kann ich irgendwie wenig anfangen 🤔


Ich habe den Schraubwürger in 31,8. Habe den von einem Reaction übernommen, da hat er oben auf dem Sitzrohr genau aufgelegen. Das tut er am Elite jetzt nicht mehr. Die Klemme umschließt jetzt bei mir einfach das Rohr ca 1-2mm unterhalb Rohroberkante. Keine Probleme damit.


----------



## DirkZett (18. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Zusammen!

Bei meiner heutigen Tour durch die Heide habe ich 2x Äste aufgesammelt mit dem Ergebnis das sie es jeweils geschafft haben die Kette vom Kettenblatt zu befördern. Kann ich diese Kettenführung an der vorhanden Werferaufnahme montieren?









						MRP Kettenführung 1x V3 Alu Direct Mount 1-fach
					

Beeindruckende Leistung und Haltbarkeit: die 1x Kettenführung von MRP Die MRP 1x ist eindeutig eine Cross Country Kettenführung. Sie wurde sowohl bei Weltmeisterschaften als auch bei den Olympischen Spielen 2012 in London eingesetzt und beeindruckte




					www.bike-components.de
				





Danke vorab Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eloya (26. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein SL jetzt seid November und die ersten 500 KM an Training sind schon abgerissen ;-). Einfach ein geniales Gerät. Ich empfinde es übrigens nicht als hart - das Reaction in Alu ist deutlich härter. Die 27.2 mm Stütze und die Streben tun ihren Zweck.

Fahre das Rad tubeless auf 1.9 Bar aktuell und es ist einfach ein Gedicht. Als Pedale nutze ich die Expedo M Force 8 TI. Mit 215 Gramm das Paar spart das Gewicht.

Mit dem ganzen ‚es ist dunkel und schnodderig‘ Trainingsgerödel kommt das Bike auf unter 10 KG (9.95). Zusammen mit Lupine SL-AX, dem Rotlicht, Cadence und Speed Sensoren, Flaschenhalter, Schutzbleche vorne und hinten usw.

Aktuell super zufrieden. Werde berichten.

Lg,

Nico


----------



## danie-dani (17. Januar 2021)

Mein Winter Projekt


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Januar 2021)

Sehr schick!
Würde die Lauf der Starrgabel optisch wie funktionell vorziehen.


----------



## Schrotty2 (26. Januar 2021)

nach einigen hin und her  bei verschiedenen Hersteller, bei denen sich aus verschieden Gründen nichts ergeben hat, bin ich zumindest gedanklich wieder auf das Elite zurückgekommen.

Gibts neue Erkenntnisse bzgl. der Rahmenrisse am Sattelrohr ?

Auch die Größenfrage würde ich gerne nochmal aufgreifen.  Nach dem ich mich ja eher auf das L eingeschossen hatte tendiere ich nun eher zum XL.
Das L hatte ich ja Probe gefahren. War schon ok. aber ich wäre gefühlt gerne deutlich länger gesessen. 80 Vorbau war serienmäsig verbaut.
Ein freundlicher User hat mir noch eine Größentabelle meines leider geklauten Reaction aus 2008 zugesendet.
Das war ebenfalls ein XL. Stack und Reach wurde damals leider noch nicht angegeben. 

Reaction 2008: 

Sitzrohr 550 mm (Mitte - Mitte 490mm)
Oberrohr horizontal 620 mm
Vorbaulänge 110 mm
Sitzrohrwinkel 73,5°

Elite 2021:

Sitzrohr 515 mm (Mitte - Mitte 430mm)
Oberrohr horizontal 650 mm
Vorbaulänge 90 mm (Serienmäsig)
Sitzrohrwinkel 73,8°

Mit einem 80mm Vorbau hätte ich meine alte Sitzlänge wieder. Die war schon i.O für mich.
Die niedrigere Sitzrohrlänge würde mir entgegen kommen. Da war das alte Reaction gefühlt immer einen Ticken zu groß.
Meine Maße sind 186 mm und SL 91.
Eine Rückmeldung bzg. Größe gab es ja schon bei meiner ersten Frage aus Post Nr. #103
Vieleicht kommt ja noch was an Input zusammen


----------



## trauchhaus (26. Januar 2021)

Hi Schrotty,

was verstehst du unter sportlichen Fahren? Massive Trails, oder einfach nur flotter aber eher normalere Wege und Trails? Wenn du eher tourenlastig fährst ohne absolute technische "Sahnestücke", dann nimm das XL. Wenn es doch oft verwinkelt wird, dann wohl lieber L.

Ich bin bisschen über 180, SL83 und fahre M, könnte L auch fahren aber mir ist das für Cross Country und anspruchsvollere Marathons zu lang.

Edit:
Alma auf jeden Fall in XL


----------



## Schrotty2 (26. Januar 2021)

trauchhaus schrieb:


> Hi Schrotty,
> 
> was verstehst du unter sportlichen Fahren? Massive Trails, oder einfach nur flotter aber eher normalere Wege und Trails? Wenn du eher tourenlastig fährst ohne absolute technische "Sahnestücke", dann nimm das XL. Wenn es doch oft verwinkelt wird, dann wohl lieber L.
> 
> ...


Nein, eher tourenlastig. Schon Trails aber nix anspruchsvolles. Max. Level 2 oder 3-4 Punkte auf der alten Moserscala. Höchstens 2-3 Tagestouren in den Alpen. Die dann auch eher touren/konditionslastig. 
Ich komme vom Rennrad und fahre auch weiterhin zu 80 % Rennrad. Das Rad wäre lediglich zum Ausgleich und soll mir auch ein zusätzliches Gravelbike ersetzen. Ein alter Crosser ist auch noch vorhanden.
Mit sportlich meinte ich überwiegend auch schnelles Strecke machen auf Waldautobahnen in zügigeren Tempo.
Das Alma hatte ich sogar schon bestellt in XL aber dann doch wieder storniert weil ich mich letzendlich mit den 2021 Farben gar nicht anfreunden konnte.


----------



## carofem (26. Januar 2021)

Hallo,könnte auch noch ein bike ergattern und bin mir mit der Grösse nicht ganz sicher.
Wollte auch entspannter sitzen(Ü50) und dies wird mein erstes 29"bike,vorher 26" !
Bin 1,74m , SL 81cm , Sitzhöhe 72cm, wäre das 18" bike dann passend ? Und was hat das aktuelle für eine Vorbaulänge? Es geht um das C68 Elite X Race


----------



## Schrotty2 (27. Januar 2021)

Bzgl. der hier berichteten Rahmenrisse gibts nichts neues ?
Sind die kritischen Stellen weiterhin unauffällig bei den Restlichen Elite Fahrern hier ?


----------



## mibebike (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo Schrotty, fahre seit nunmehr 4000km ein 2020er SL in XL bei jedem Wetter und auch im anspruchsvollem Gelände (fürs wirklich grobe Gelände habe ich allerdings ein Fully). Hatte bisher keine Probleme mit dem Rahmen oder sonstiger Teile (trotz einiger Abflüge), m.M nach ein solides und stabiles Bike, auch für mein Gewicht von 90kg. Leider muss ich mich nun nach einem 2021er SL in XL umschauen, da ein unvorsichtiger Autofahrer dem Bike zu nahe kam.
Bei den Fachhändlern vor Ort (Ffm.) sieht es aktuell mau aus. Bei Kleinanzeigen gibt es auch keine große Auswahl, mal schauen ob es eine Alternative gibt, sollte aber auf jeden Fall wieder ein Elite C68X werden.


----------



## Schrotty2 (28. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Bei mir wäre es "nur" das pro. Alles drüber wird für mich zu teuer.
Ich werde jetzt noch eine Weile überlegen, falls ich es nicht nehmen würde könnte ich dir ja den Kontakt des Händlers weitergeben. Für den Fall das du mit dem Pro auch leben könntest. Es wäre ab Mitte April verfügbar.

Darf ich noch fragen wie groß du bist und welche Schrittlänge du hast bei XL ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrotty2 (28. Januar 2021)

mibebike schrieb:


> Hallo Schrotty, fahre seit nunmehr 4000km ein 2020er SL in XL bei jedem Wetter und auch im anspruchsvollem Gelände (fürs wirklich grobe Gelände habe ich allerdings ein Fully). Hatte bisher keine Probleme mit dem Rahmen oder sonstiger Teile (trotz einiger Abflüge), m.M nach ein solides und stabiles Bike, auch für mein Gewicht von 90kg. Leider muss ich mich nun nach einem 2021er SL in XL umschauen, da ein unvorsichtiger Autofahrer dem Bike zu nahe kam.
> Bei den Fachhändlern vor Ort (Ffm.) sieht es aktuell mau aus. Bei Kleinanzeigen gibt es auch keine große Auswahl, mal schauen ob es eine Alternative gibt, sollte aber auf jeden Fall wieder ein Elite C68X werden.


Hab gerade deinen damaligen Beitrag nochmal genau gelesen. Die Frage zur Größe ist somit schon beantwortet. 

Welche Vorbaulänge hättest du letztendlich gefahren ?


----------



## mibebike (28. Januar 2021)

Vorbaulänge: 80mm und danke für Dein Angebot, sollte aber ein SL oder Race werden.
Habe gerade bei Kleinanzeigen ein "günstiges" 2021er SL entdeckt, sogar aus meiner Nähe, werde ich mir am WE mal anschauen.


----------



## Schrotty2 (28. Januar 2021)

mibebike schrieb:


> Vorbaulänge: 80mm und danke für Dein Angebot, sollte aber ein SL oder Race werden.
> Habe gerade bei Kleinanzeigen ein "günstiges" 2021er SL entdeckt, sogar aus meiner Nähe, werde ich mir am WE mal anschauen.





mibebike schrieb:


> Vorbaulänge: 80mm und danke für Dein Angebot, sollte aber ein SL oder Race werden.
> Habe gerade bei Kleinanzeigen ein "günstiges" 2021er SL entdeckt, sogar aus meiner Nähe, werde ich mir am WE mal anschauen.


Ich denke das bei mir 80 mm Vorbaulänge auch optimal wären.
Hoffentlich klappts mit deinem neuen Rahmen✊


----------



## S-Works29 (29. Januar 2021)

Hallo Schrotty,

ich habe ein Elite Pro in L und bin ca. 187 cm.
Die Groesse passt m.E. sehr gut.

Gruss


----------



## S-Works29 (29. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei ein erstes Bild von meinem Cube Elite Pro in L.

Folgende Teile wurden zur Serienausstattung veraendert:

Federgabel
Griffe
Sattel
Reifen

Sobald es das Wetter zulaesst werde ich noch ein besseres Bild einstellen.

Bin gespannt wie sich das Bike faehrt.


----------



## Schrotty2 (29. Januar 2021)

S-Works29 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> anbei ein erstes Bild von meinem Cube Elite Pro in L.
> 
> ...


👍interessante Variante mit der blauen SID. Greift somit die Team line Lackierung des SL auf.
Welche Vorbau Länge fährst du ?
Die Schrittlänge wäre auch noch interessant 😊


----------



## S-Works29 (1. Februar 2021)

Schrotty2 schrieb:


> 👍interessante Variante mit der blauen SID. Greift somit die Team line Lackierung des SL auf.
> Welche Vorbau Länge fährst du ?
> Die Schrittlänge wäre auch noch interessant 😊


Schrittlaenge ca. 88 cm
Vorbau ca. 80 mm (Serienstand)


----------



## Schrotty2 (1. Februar 2021)

S-Works29 schrieb:


> Schrittlaenge ca. 88 cm
> Vorbau ca. 80 mm (Serienstand)


Danke !


----------



## Dagon (5. Februar 2021)

Da bin ich jetzt ganz froh, dass meine Bestellung des Elite Pro in L geplatzt ist (wurde vergessen und das Rad einem anderen Kunden verkauft). Ich schwankte zwische L und XL, aber hatte mich für L entschieden. Mit 186cm und 93 cm Schrittlänge, hätte ich anhand dieser Bilder und Infos ganz sicher XL bestellt. Jetzt bekomme ich die Tage ein Centurion Backfire Carbon 3000 in XL, das ich mit -17 Grad Vorbau fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donhempelone (11. Februar 2021)

Schrotty2 schrieb:


> Bzgl. der hier berichteten Rahmenrisse gibts nichts neues ?
> Sind die kritischen Stellen weiterhin unauffällig bei den Restlichen Elite Fahrern hier ?


Hallo Schrotty,

ich besitze ein SLT 2020 und habe mit Erstaunen Mitte letzten Jahres dieses Thread gefunden. Ich dachte erst: "meine Güte, wo fahren die Jungs mit den Rädern runter bzw. wie schwer sind die denn das reihenweise die Sattelrohre brechen". 
Aber im Dezember hatte ich mein Rad nochmal gesäubert und stellte plötzlich eine kleine erhabene Stelle an besagter Entlastungsaussparung fest. Mir ist in dem Moment das Gesicht eingeschlafen . Ich bin dann der Sache auf den Grund gegangen und sollte leider einen sehr feinen Haarriss finden.
Den Vorfall habe ich anschließend meinem Händler mitgeteilt und der hat sofort einen neuen Rahmen bei Cube angefordert. 
Nach etwas Zeit bekam ich eine Antwort von meinem Händler der mir mitteilte, dass Cube mir den Elite Rahmen in prizmblack/carbon 2021 anbietet, worauf ich natürlich zugesagt habe. 
Die Frage bleibt jetzt nur ob Cube den aktueller Rahmen an der mangelhaften Stelle verbessert hat. Habe nicht wirklich Lust in einem Jahr das wieder durchmachen zu müssen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Svartaperlan (12. Februar 2021)

Soweit ich weiß sind die Rahmen gleich geblieben. Da kann man nur hoffen das dein neuer Rahmen vor Ende der Garantiezeit bricht,oder halt hält. Aber nach dem zweiten defekten Rahmen konnte ich nicht mehr entspannt mit dem Hobel fahren.


----------



## DaWipp (24. Februar 2021)

Weiß jemand spontan welches Innenlager in das SLT muss?


----------



## -Robert- (24. Februar 2021)

BB92/PF


----------



## S-Works29 (24. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute mein Bike zum ersten mal bewegt.
Wie angesprochen anbei noch ein besseres Bild vom Bike.

Musste leider festellen, dass nach der ersten haerteren Bremsung vorne mein Scheibe deutlich schleift. Ich hoffe, dass es hier mit einem einfachen festziehen der Scheibe und dem Ausrichten des Sattels getan ist. Hat jemand aehliche Erfahrungen nach der ersten Ausfahrt machen muessen?


----------



## DaWipp (26. Februar 2021)

Soooooooo, 7000km später frage ich mich, ist er das, der berühmt-berüchtigte?
Hab‘s nich nicht genauer untersucht, es ist auf jeden Fall ne Kerbe/ein Riss, da ich keine Ahnung habe könnte das für mich jetzt aber genauso gut von nem Stein oder so kommen. Toll muss ich jetzt den Rahmen tauschen?
Und dann die Räder mit den blauen Decals and den schönen schwarzen 2021er Rahmen machen? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bambam309 (26. Februar 2021)

Sieht auf dem ersten Blick so aus, als wenn da "nur" die Lackschicht einen Riss hat.


----------



## Svartaperlan (26. Februar 2021)

Bau die Stützte aus, dann siehst du es ja.


----------



## -Robert- (26. Februar 2021)

Ich rate mal mit: typisch - ist durch...


----------



## Svartaperlan (26. Februar 2021)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Ich rate mal mit: typisch - ist durch...


Davon geh ich aus. 
Wüsste wirklich gern wieviel Rahmen Cube beiseite legt für diese Fälle.


----------



## -Robert- (26. Februar 2021)

Ich sag mal so: ich habe Rahmen Nummer 3...


----------



## Svartaperlan (26. Februar 2021)

Und versucht es weiter? 
Ich hab bei Rahmen 3 aufgeben. Was machst du wenn die 24 Monate Garantie um sind?


----------



## FlorianChieming (8. März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,


leider musst ich auch aus besagten gründen den Rahmen austauschen, also Bruch am Sattelrohr.

jetzt hab ich einen Neune Rahmen bekommen ABER: ich hatte das SLT von 2020 und sie haben mir als Ersatz das Model Race 2021 ausgetauscht.
Nun frage ich mich ob es Unterschiede gibt? Preislich ist es ja deutlich zusehen, von 6000 € auf 4000 € habt ihr hierzu Antworten? ;-(
bin mit dem Austausch nicht ganz Glücklich weil ich das blau gar nicht so toll finde aber das ist Geschmack Sache.
Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, dass Cube mir auch wieder denn SLT rahmen von 2021 schicken sollten, wie sieht ihr das?


DANKE schon mal für die Antworten

LG Florian F.


----------



## saw304 (31. März 2021)

Servus zusammen,

nachdem ich hier so viele Brüche an der Sattelstütze gesehen habe, bin ich mir unsicher welche Sattelstütze ich fahren soll. Ich tendiere ja zur Canyon S14 VCLS 2.0 CF Sattelstütze. Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen:
1) Passt die Sattelstüte? (Durchmesser ist ja 27.2 mm, aber der Klemmdurchmesser ist ja beim Cube mit  30.8mm und bei der Canyon ebenfalls mit 27.2mm angegeben)
2) Was haltet ihr von der Stütze?

Vielleich fährt ja zufällig einer diese Sattelstütze und kann berichten 

P.S. Bild von meine Aufbau folgt, sobald ich fertig bin


----------



## donhempelone (3. April 2021)

Servus Leute,

seit gut einem Monat hab ich nun meinen neuen Rahmen. Geschickt hatte mir Cube zwar nicht den versprochenen SLT sondern einen SL, aber das war mir egal. Nach ca. 500 - 600 km zwei kleine Risse in der Lackschicht. Ich werde es weiter beobachten. Im Falle eines erneuten Austauschs würde auch ich dann den Hersteller wechseln.
Drückt mir die Daumen das das Teil hält.


----------



## PatMu (7. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

habe in den letzten Wochen im Forum etwas reingelesen und beschlossen mich mal anzumelden. Bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach einem Hardtail und u.a. bei Cube hängengeblieben, genauer beim aktuellen Elite C68X Pro. Allerdings macht mir dieser Thread hier nicht gerade Mut .

Mir sind 2 Dinge im Kopf geblieben:

1) Cube hat natürlich eine ziemliche hohe Stückzahl, d.h. man müsste die kaputtgegangenen Rahmen sozusagen ins Verhältnis setzen (so was wie kaputte Rahmen pro 1.000 ausgelieferte Rahmen) sonst hat ein Nischenhersteller mit sehr kleinen Stückzahlen immer die Nase vorn, weil da kaum was kaputtgeht. Andererseits ist mir im Forum nichts dergleichen zu Scott, Specialized, etc. untergekommen. Die verkaufen vermutlich weniger als Cube, aber das sind auch keine Mini-Hersteller. Hab ich da was übersehen?

2) Seid ihr eher der Meinung, dass der C68X Rahmen generell eine schlechte Qualität/Verarbeitung hat im Bezug auf Lackrisse, Rahmenrisse am Sattelrohr (zB im Vergleich zu Scott, Specialized, Orbea, etc.) oder ist es eher so, dass Cube-Rahmen an sich genauso gut sind, aber deutlich mehr „Montagsrahmen“ vorkommen und man dann einfach Glück oder Pech hat mit dem einzelnen Rahmen den man selber abbekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svartaperlan (7. April 2021)

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht das Cube viel  mehr hochwertige Rahmen ala Elite verkauft als Specialized oder Scott das tun. Und wie du selbst erkannt hast, von denen liest man es nicht. 
Ich hab auf meinem Epic jetzt mehr km als auf beiden Cube Rahmen zusammen.


----------



## PatMu (7. April 2021)

Die Cube Bikes sind preislich deutlich günstiger als die Traditionsmarken. Klar lässt man sich bei den großen Namen wie Scott, Specialzed auch ein wenig die Marke mitbezahlen, aber bei einem 3000 Euro Bike sind das im Vergleich auch vermutlichkeine 1000 Euro extra nur für die Marke, sodass man dann nur aus diesem Grund bei 4000 Euro Endpreis landet.

Cube kann vielleicht noch etwas rausholen wenn sie wirklich riesige Stückzahlen bei Shimano und Fox ordern, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie dabei so viel mehr Rabatt rausholen als Scott, Specilaized, Canyon. Cube wird ne komplette XT Gruppe von Shimano nicht 20% billiger bekommen als Scott. Das bedeutet aber dann, dass man fast nur am Rahmen wirklich spürbare Größenordnungen einsparen kann, oder?


----------



## PatMu (7. April 2021)

donhempelone schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> seit gut einem Monat hab ich nun meinen neuen Rahmen. Geschickt hatte mir Cube zwar nicht den versprochenen SLT sondern einen SL, aber das war mir egal. Nach ca. 500 - 600 km zwei kleine Risse in der Lackschicht. Ich werde es weiter beobachten. Im Falle eines erneuten Austauschs würde auch ich dann den Hersteller wechseln.
> Drückt mir die Daumen das das Teil hält.
> ...


Als Laie würde ich sagen wenn der Lack an dieser berüchtigten Stelle Risse bekommt, dann wirken dort auf jeden Fall gewisse Kräfte (ansonsten  würde der Lack sich ja dort gar nicht verändern). Diese Kräfte können je nach Stärke und „Montagsrahmen“ Faktor dazu führen, dass im schlechten Fall es irgendwann auch zu einem Riss im Carbon unter dem Lack führen kommen könnte


----------



## UweK604 (10. April 2021)

Hallo, hab gerade euren regen Schriftverkehr gefunden.Hab ein C68 X teamline mit Rissen im Bereich um die Umwerferbefestigung herum.Habe vor knapp zwei Wochen reklamiert u warte.
Rad wird im Juni ein Jahr alt. Wenn keine vernünftige Lösung angeboten wird gehe ich zum Rechtsanwalt.
Bei einem Rad in der Preisklasse erwarte ich auch Qualität.
Gruß


----------



## UweK604 (10. April 2021)

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2554865?in=user


----------



## PatMu (11. April 2021)

UweK604 schrieb:


> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2554865?in=user


Sind das Risse im Lack oder im Carbon?
Welche Laufleistung hat das Rad bisher?


----------



## UweK604 (11. April 2021)

Hallo, ich werde mich hüten den Rissen auf den Grund zu gehen.Momentan nur was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.Egal ob Lack oder Carbon, nach 9Monaten u 3000km darf das nicht sein.So kauft das Rad keiner gebraucht, sobald er die Stelle sieht.


----------



## Cycliste17 (15. April 2021)

UweK604 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich werde mich hüten den Rissen auf den Grund zu gehen.Momentan nur was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.Egal ob Lack oder Carbon, nach 9Monaten u 3000km darf das nicht sein.So kauft das Rad keiner gebraucht, sobald er die Stelle sieht.


Die Risse am Umwerfer würde ich unbedenklicher einschätzen als die Risse am oberen Ende des Sattelrohrs. Da wird der Hersteller von Cube einfach ein Stück Alu eingeklebt haben. Die Risse sind wohl eher von der Klebestelle. An einigen Eingängen für interne Schalt/Bremszüge habe ich sowas schon gesehen. Ist ein kostengünstige Lösung.
Bei meinem Cube von 2017 ist der Schlitz für die Sattelklemme nicht hinten, sondern rechts und links. Warum man das geändert hat verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## DaWipp (15. April 2021)

Ich habe die beiden Risse da am Sattelrohr auch in ähnlicher Art und Weise. Kann bis jetzt aber keine Beschädigung von Innen feststellen, scheint nur der Lack zu sein. Ich habe jetzt gut 8000km runter.
Bei allem Respekt, zum Thema "kauft keiner", ich finde da muss man auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Ich hatte nach 200km schon Striche im Lack von der Trinkflasche. Wenn man das Rad fährt lassen Abnutzungserscheinungen das auch nicht gerade mehr wie neu aussehen. Ein vergleichbarer Schaden kann genauso auftreten wenn einem ein Steinchen an den Lack ballert. Soll ja vorkommen beim MTB. Mal ausgehend davon, dass man das Rad entsprechend nutzt.
Ansonsten habe ich nach 7500km das Tretlager wechseln müssen, das war dann ziemlich durch, aber ist halt ein Verschleißteil.

Aber ich lese mal mit, wenn man damit durchkommt tausche ich natürlich auch gerne gegen nen neuen Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UweK604 (15. April 2021)

DaWipp schrieb:


> Ich habe die beiden Risse da am Sattelrohr auch in ähnlicher Art und Weise. Kann bis jetzt aber keine Beschädigung von Innen feststellen, scheint nur der Lack zu sein. Ich habe jetzt gut 8000km runter.
> Bei allem Respekt, zum Thema "kauft keiner", ich finde da muss man auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Ich hatte nach 200km schon Striche im Lack von der Trinkflasche. Wenn man das Rad fährt lassen Abnutzungserscheinungen das auch nicht gerade mehr wie neu aussehen. Ein vergleichbarer Schaden kann genauso auftreten wenn einem ein Steinchen an den Lack ballert. Soll ja vorkommen beim MTB. Mal ausgehend davon, dass man das Rad entsprechend nutzt.
> Ansonsten habe ich nach 7500km das Tretlager wechseln müssen, das war dann ziemlich durch, aber ist halt ein Verschleißteil.
> 
> Aber ich lese mal mit, wenn man damit durchkommt tausche ich natürlich auch gerne gegen nen neuen Rahmen


Bin halt anderer Meinung...Kratzer oder Steinschlag haben ein anders Bild wie meine 3 Risse u sind erklärbar...die Risse kann ich niemandem erklären...ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## marc2040 (21. April 2021)

Kann mir bitte jemand die Standhöhe des *Cube Elite C:68X pro 2021 in 20" *(Höhe Oberrohr vor Sattelspitze) verraten?


----------



## Ottifanten (12. Juli 2021)

Hi ich lese hier ja nur Probleme mit dem Rahmen. Wollte mir das 22 Elite Race kaufen. 
Ich habe hier alles durchgelesen, hat irgendwer schon eine Dropperpost verbaut? Ohne varialble Sattelstütze macht das ganze keinen Sinn, den die bringt mir richtig Sicherheit wenn es mal in den Trail geht. 

Gruß


----------



## trauchhaus (12. Juli 2021)

Fahre das Rad seit September 2020, der erste Riss hinten kam recht früh, wurde aber nie schlimmer. Irgendwann kam dann noch ein fast komplett umhergehender "Haarriss" (im Lack) circa knapp 2cm unterhalb der Sattelstützenklemme.

Das Rad wird viel und ordentlich bewegt.


----------



## DaWipp (23. Juli 2021)

Ok, nachdem ich bis jetzt die Risse an der Sattelstütze als Lackrisse abgetan habe, frage ich mich, was ich nun hiervon halten soll.


----------



## trauchhaus (23. Juli 2021)

D


DaWipp schrieb:


> Ok, nachdem ich bis jetzt die Risse an der Sattelstütze als Lackrisse abgetan habe, frage ich mich, was ich nun hiervon halten soll. Anhang anzeigen 1311949Das si





DaWipp schrieb:


> Ok, nachdem ich bis jetzt die Risse an der Sattelstütze als Lackrisse abgetan habe, frage ich mich, was ich nun hiervon halten soll. Anhang anzeigen 1311949


Das sieht mir aber schwer nach Impact im äusseren Bereich aus. Hatte letztens erst einen Kunden, genau die selbe Stelle, Unfall/Sturz Schaden. Hat der Kunde dann reparieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (23. Juli 2021)

Bruch! Kann man aber noch retten.


----------



## DaWipp (23. Juli 2021)

Hm, Sturz wüsste ich jetzt nicht. Das ist eigentlich hauptsächlich mein Trainingsbike, womit ich fast nur Straße fahre. Rennen, etc fahre ich mit nem fully.


----------



## Rockside (23. Juli 2021)

DaWipp schrieb:


> Hm, Sturz wüsste ich jetzt nicht. Das ist eigentlich hauptsächlich mein Trainingsbike, womit ich fast nur Straße fahre. Rennen, etc fahre ich mit nem fully.


Sorry, aber das sieht aber nicht nach Benutzung auf Strasse aus. Das sieht dagegen nach einer richtig erheblichen Überbelastung aus.


----------



## DaWipp (6. August 2021)

So, ich bin weiter, sieht so aus, als bekäme ich als Ersatz den 2022er SLT Rahmen.


----------



## bronks (9. August 2021)

DaWipp schrieb:


> Ok, nachdem ich bis jetzt die Risse an der Sattelstütze als Lackrisse abgetan habe, frage ich mich, was ich nun hiervon halten soll.


Wenn es losgeht, dann sieht es wohl so aus, wie unten. Links und rechts ist die Strebe an der Stelle etwas dicker. Die letzten 12 Monate bin ich mit dem Radl genau 303 km gefahren. Sollte ich mit dem Radl mehr fahren? Wird es dann auch so zerbröseln, wie beim @DaWipp ? Wenn ja, dann würde es mich echt motivieren, den Gaul öfter rauszuholen.


----------



## trauchhaus (9. August 2021)

Echt interessant, bin ja schon viele Elite C68X gefahren, aber in dem Bereich hatte ich nie Probleme.


----------



## DaWipp (9. August 2021)

bronks schrieb:


> Wenn es losgeht, dann sieht es wohl so aus, wie unten. Links und rechts ist die Strebe an der Stelle etwas dicker. Die letzten 12 Monate bin ich mit dem Radl genau 303 km gefahren. Sollte ich mit dem Radl mehr fahren? Wird es dann auch so zerbröseln, wie beim @DaWipp ? Wenn ja, dann würde es mich echt motivieren, den Gaul öfter rauszuholen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1319967


Tja, ich hatte schon etwas über 8600km damit runter.


----------



## Cram82 (26. August 2021)

saw304 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Stütze?


Die federt sogar zu viel!
Hatte die am RR und gibt auf schlechten Pisten super Komfort. Das macht je nach Streck sehr viel Sinn.
Aber die kann sich bei hoher TF aufschaukeln und die Belastung für den Rahmen/das Sitzrohr ist sehr hoch.
Wenn ich hier so mitlese, was es alles an Problemen insb. in dem Bereich beim Elite gibt, wäre es die letzte Stütze, die ich an diesem Rad verbauen würde.

Habe mein 6 Jahre altes Elite (mit XX1) zu Beginn des Jahres verkauft und nun ein Mondraker Chrono. Bin mal gespannt wie es sich im Vergleich auf langen Strecken schlägt. Vom Gewicht kommt es sicher nicht mit (+1kg), aber da ist ja auch noch Tuning Potential vorhanden..


----------



## Elfenkind (5. September 2021)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

da ich dieses Jahr unfreiwillig von meinem guten alten 17er Reaction GTC Race getrennt wurde und meine Notlösung mich echt nicht glücklich macht war es klar, dass ich mich wohl ins neue Elite vergucken werde. Das Cube mit dem Liquidred n Carbon so einen schönen Rahmen rausknallt habe ich jedoch nicht erwartet.
Also habe ich eines (Elite Race) bestellt.
Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage.
Ich würde gern "in die Vollen" gehen.
Der Gewichtsunterschied zum SLT ist zwar gering aber über Sinn und Unsinn wird hier an der Stelle sicher nicht diskutiert.
Wenn ich mir dazu den Newman Advanced XA 25 / 30 kaufe liegt dann darin schon der Unterschied?
Dann wäre die Frage lohnt es sich die 30er Felge zu nehmen oder lieber doch die 25er. Die anderen Komponenten (außer vielleicht die 5g von der mechanischen zur elektrischen SRAM) scheinen ja recht identisch.
Noch dazu frage ich mich warum am SLT nicht auch die E Thirteen XCX Kurbel verbaut ist, ist das ein Nogo bei SRAM Gruppe?
Zu mir, ich bin 191cm und wiege nur um die 77kg, bin gern auf Waldwegen und Schotterpisten unterwegs, fürs gröbere habe ich ein Stereo.


----------



## Flo G. (8. September 2021)

Gibt es hier schon Besitzer des 2022er Elite C:68X SL teamline?

Ich fahre das Rad seit 2 Tagen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Tretlager recht schwergängig ist. Beim Fahren selbst merkt man es nicht, wenn ich die Kette abnehme und die Kurbel auf dem Montageständer drehe, stoppt die Drehung schon nach etwa einer, maximal zwei Umläufen.

Hierbei ist auch ein deutlicher erhöhter Kraftaufwand zu spüren.

Ich bin das von meiner alten Kurbel/Tretlagerkombi so nicht gewohnt, die Kurbeln haben sich deutlich länger gedreht.

Kann es sein dass das Lager schon einen Defekt hat, oder hat die Leichtläufigkeit nicht direkt was mit der Lagerqualität zu tun?

Verbaut ist folgendes Lager von e*thirteen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfenkind (9. September 2021)

Leider ist mein Bike noch nicht gekommen.
Ich würde noch eine Weile fahren bevor ich direkt reklamiere, manche Lager brauchen ein wenig Einlaufzeit. Ob das in der Preisklasse normal ist kann ich nicht sagen aber bevor du dir den Stress antust würde ich das erstmal noch ein paar KM beobachten.

btw. Fotos?


----------



## Flo G. (10. September 2021)

@Elfenkind

Ja ich werde das weiter beobachten, nach bisher ca. 100km ist es noch schwergängig.
Außerdem müssen laut e*thirteen bei der Tretlagerbreite zwei 0,5mm Spacer (einer rechts, einer links) verbaut werden -> die fehlen. Hab ich jetzt installiert, ändert aber nichts am Widerstand.

Zweites Problem beim Elite SL:
Nach knapp 10km kam es zu einem lauten Knacken und zwar bei jeder Pedalumdrehung. Besonders im Wiegetritt war es extrem.

Nach längerem Ausschlussverfahren habe ich die Ursache gefunden. Von Shimano gibt es einen durchsichtigen Plastikspacer (Link), welcher zuerst auf den Freilaufkörper gesteckt wird. Dieser verhindert dass Metall auf Metall festgezogen wird.

Auch dieser war bei mir nicht verbaut und musste installiert werden. Falls bei dir ähnliches Knacken auftritt, das könnte also Abhilfe schaffen 

Ich bin ehrlichgesagt ziemlich enttäuscht, dass solche Dinge bei einem Rad in dieser Preiskategorie vorkommen..

Achja, zwei Bilder sind hier im Forum im Beitrag bei den Cube Bikes 2022.


----------



## Yaru04 (10. September 2021)

@Flo G. 

Wo hast du gekauft? Finde es echt bedenklich, wie die Bikes teilweise zusammengebaut werden. Bleibt einem fast nichts anderes übrig, als selber nochmals alles zu kontrollieren und nachzubessern.

Mein C:68X Race soll nächste Woche kommen.


----------



## Elfenkind (10. September 2021)

Ja wirklich traurig.
Ein Kollege hat dieses Jahr ein Reaction Race gekauft und dem ist ein Kurbelarm abgefallen, zum Glück bei langsamer Fahrt in der Stadt.
Mein Bike soll auch nächste Woche kommen. Es ist dann wohl auch besser jede einzelne Komponente zu prüfen :/


----------



## Flo G. (10. September 2021)

Ich habe das Rad im Cubestore Lohr am Main gekauft. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die Räder direkt bei Cube montiert werden. 

Die Kassette war auch nur handfest angezogen, weit weniger als die 40 Nm. Aufgrund dessen habe ich sämtliche Schrauben nochmal mit den richtigen Drehmomenten sicherheitshalber festgezogen. Dass mal ne Kleinigkeit nicht passt ist menschlich, wenn aber Spacer an Kurbel und Kassette vergessen werden, zeugt das nicht gerade von Professionalität.


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. September 2021)

Elfenkind schrieb:


> Ja wirklich traurig.
> Ein Kollege hat dieses Jahr ein Reaction Race gekauft und dem ist ein Kurbelarm abgefallen, zum Glück bei langsamer Fahrt in der Stadt.
> Mein Bike soll auch nächste Woche kommen. Es ist dann wohl auch besser jede einzelne Komponente zu prüfen :/



Vor knapp drei Wochen kam mein Reaction Race an. Bin eben per Zufall auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen. Ich finde den sehr interessant, weil mir nach drei Touren und 117 km ebenfalls der linke Kurbelarm abgefallen war. Das Bike war gut montiert und auch Schaltung, sowie Bremsen haben ohne Schleifen oder Rasseln
auf Anhieb gepasst. Deshalb habe ich an eine gute Qualitätssicherung geglaubt. Die Kurbel habe ich an Bike Discount geschickt, die das direkt weitergeleitet haben an Shimano. Ich warte seit vier Tagen auf Antwort.
Was kam beim Kollegen raus? Wurde Ersatz geliefert?


----------



## Elfenkind (17. September 2021)

Das Rad wurde bei Das Radhaus gekauft.
Die Kurbel wurde dort neu montiert und es gab einen 120€ Gutschein als Wertausgleich, da die Kurbel optische Schäden davon getragen hat und sie lt. Deren Aussage nicht lieferbar wäre.


----------



## a-x-e-l (18. September 2021)

Elfenkind schrieb:


> Das Rad wurde bei Das Radhaus gekauft.
> Die Kurbel wurde dort neu montiert und es gab einen 120€ Gutschein als Wertausgleich, da die Kurbel optische Schäden davon getragen hat und sie lt. Deren Aussage nicht lieferbar wäre.


Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Wie lange ist das jetzt her und hält die Kurbel seitdem? Ich hatte den Support von Paul Lange angeschrieben, die meinten, dass die Kurbel getauscht werden sollte. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit sei hoch, dass die Verzahnung Schaden genommen hat und sie sich wieder löst.


----------



## Cycliste17 (18. September 2021)

Wie kann denn eine Shimano Kurbel abfallen, da ist doch eine Sicherungsscheibe und ein kleines Loch in der Welle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (18. September 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Wie kann denn eine Shimano Kurbel abfallen, da ist doch eine Sicherungsscheibe und ein kleines Loch in der Welle?


Diese "Sicherungsscheibe" ist nur eine Kontrollscheibe. Wenn die in die Bohrung der Welle eintaucht,
dann weißt du, dass die Kurbel weit genug auf die Welle gezogen wurde. Halten oder sichern tut
der kleine Pin im Plastik nicht. Die Schraube, mit der man die Kurbel auf die Welle dreht, um das Spiel zu eliminieren, hat einen Kragen, der bei seitlicher Belastung abschert. Ich habe noch drei weitere HT II Kurbeln im Einsatz, die ich selbst montiert habe. Die sind unauffällig.


----------



## Elfenkind (18. September 2021)

Ich denke auch, dass die Kurbel einfach nicht richtig fest montiert war. Wenn die zwei Klemmschrauben nicht fest sind bringen auch der Minipin (den ich übrigens nur aus Metall in dem Kunststoffplättchen kenne) oder die seitliche Kunststoffschraube nichts. 

Edit:
Die Kurbel vom Kollegen ist am 24.08. abgefallen und direkt darauf im Radhaus wieder montiert worden.
Seit dem unauffällig.


----------



## a-x-e-l (18. September 2021)

@Elfenkind  Danke dir für die Antwort. Ich denke, der Support Mitarbeiter von Paul Lange hat sich mit seiner Antwort auf die sichere Seite begeben. Ich wäre ohne seine Vorbehalte auch weiter gefahren. Aber ja, war ein blödes Gefühl, als der Kurbelarm von einem Tritt auf den anderen plötzlich am Cleat hing. Ich hatte nichts gemerkt. Es ist zum Glück in einem günstigen Augenblick passiert, so dass ich problemlos anhalten konnte. Wäre aber kurz vorher oder später nicht so ausgegangen, wenn es sich im Wiegetritt bzw. bergab in den Pedalen stehend ereignet hätte.☹️


----------



## Cycliste17 (19. September 2021)

Schaut man nicht vor jeder Fahrt über das Rad? Einfach nur Kontrollblick ob alles in Ordnung ist. Normalerweise kaufe ich sehr selten ein komplettes Rad. Wenn, dann überprüfe ich sämtliche wichtigen Schrauben vor der ersten Fahrt. Könnte sein daß der Schrauber bei der Montage einen schlechten Tag hatte und etwas vergessen hat. Da arbeiten auch nur Menschen. Nach der ersten Fahrt war der interne Klemmkonus der Sattelstütze locker, nach der zweiten und dritten Fahrt auch noch. Danach nicht mehr. Hätte auch Schäden am Rad verursacht, wenn ich das nicht bemerkt hätte.
Diese Plastikschraube habe ich gleich gegen Alu getauscht. Mir und anderen sind die schon am Kopf gerissen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. September 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Schaut man nicht vor jeder Fahrt über das Rad?



Klar.  Warum reißen die, wenn die Klemmung hält?


----------



## Cycliste17 (19. September 2021)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Klar.  Warum reißen die, wenn die Klemmung hält?


Also ich versuche mal den Zusammenhang aus deinem Wirrwarr: du meinst sicherlich die Risse am Sattelrohr. Hatte ich eigentlich schon längst erklärt. Vereinfacht gesagt schafft man mit dem Schlitz eigentlich eine Schwachstelle. Durch zusammendrücken des Rohres am oberen Ende entsteht eine Spannung. Zusätzlich wird durch die Sattelstütze noch belastet und entlastet. Nennt man dynamische Belastungen. Dadurch entstehen Risse. Das kann man ganz einfach simulieren. Spanne ein Blech in einen Schraubstock und biege es hin und her. Irgendwann bekommt es Risse und bricht. Das gleiche passiert an der Klemmung. Weil es nur minimal hin und her gebogen wird, dauert es sehr lange bis zum Bruch. Jedes Material hat auch eine Elastizität. Bei Zugproben sieht man das im Diagramm. 
Wenn man die entsprechende Stelle stärker ausführt, dauert es viel länger bis es bricht. Oft ist der Rahmen aber vorher schon an anderer Stelle gebrochen, wurde verkauft oder durch Crash zerstört.
Da liegt der Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (19. September 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Also ich versuche mal den Zusammenhang aus deinem Wirrwarr: du meinst sicherlich die Risse am Sattelrohr. Hatte ich eigentlich schon längst erklärt. Vereinfacht gesagt schafft man mit dem Schlitz eigentlich eine Schwachstelle. Durch zusammendrücken des Rohres am oberen Ende entsteht eine Spannung. Zusätzlich wird durch die Sattelstütze noch belastet und entlastet. Nennt man dynamische Belastungen. Dadurch entstehen Risse. Das kann man ganz einfach simulieren. Spanne ein Blech in einen Schraubstock und biege es hin und her. Irgendwann bekommt es Risse und bricht. Das gleiche passiert an der Klemmung. Weil es nur minimal hin und her gebogen wird, dauert es sehr lange bis zum Bruch. Jedes Material hat auch eine Elastizität. Bei Zugproben sieht man das im Diagramm.
> Wenn man die entsprechende Stelle stärker ausführt, dauert es viel länger bis es bricht. Oft ist der Rahmen aber vorher schon an anderer Stelle gebrochen, wurde verkauft oder durch Crash zerstört.
> Da liegt der Unterschied.


Du machst gerade Wirrwarr  Ich war bei meiner abgefallenen Kurbel, die ich -klar offtopic - im Zusammenhang mit der Erwähnung von Elfenkind hier weiter oben reingebracht habe und es dann weiterging. Du erwähntest die Kurbelschraube aus Plastik, die in eine aus Alu getauscht wurde. Ich fragte dann, warum die reißen, wenn doch die Klemmung hält.

Das Hauptthema hier mit den Rahmen, die an der Sattelstützklemmung reißen, kann ich technisch nachvollziehen, da ich im Maschinenbau zuhause bin.

Zum Thema ungünstige Lage des Schlitzes: Bei meinem aktuellen C:62 Rahmen haben die jetzt die Schlitze
seitlich. Das ist, wie ich finde, besser gelöst. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum man diese Räder mit Carbonrahmen , wie das Reaction, mit einem Sattelstützschnellspanner ausrüsten kann? Die Klemmkraft ist völlig unkontrollierbar im Vergleich zu einer Klemmung mit Schraube. Bei den C:68 haben sie es richtig gemacht. Die Klemmung kam sofort bei mir ans Rad.


----------



## Cycliste17 (19. September 2021)

Dann war's ein Missverständnis. 
Die Schlitze sind also wieder seitlich wie bei meinem 2017er Rahmen? Interessant.


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. September 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Dann war's ein Missverständnis.
> Die Schlitze sind also wieder seitlich wie bei meinem 2017er Rahmen? Interessant.


Ja, bei meinem C:62 aus 2021. Wie es beim C:68 ausschaut, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Flo G. (20. September 2021)

Beim 2022er C:68 ist der Schlitz hinten. Komisch..


----------



## Elfenkind (28. September 2021)

Das Bike ist eingetroffen, bin jetzt doch unsicher ob ich nicht doch das SLT hätte nehmen sollen, noch kann ich entscheiden aber mein Händler kann das SLT wohl nicht liefern….


----------



## DaWipp (28. September 2021)

Elfenkind schrieb:


> Das Bike ist eingetroffen, bin jetzt doch unsicher ob ich nicht doch das SLT hätte nehmen sollen, noch kann ich entscheiden aber mein Händler kann das SLT wohl nicht liefern….
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1346904


Ich fand die Farbe eigentlich ganz cool. 
SLT könnte schwierig werden. Warte schon seit 2 Monaten auf meinen Austauschrahmen vom 22er Modell.


----------



## Flo G. (29. September 2021)

Die Hauptgründe warum ich mich für das Teamline entschieden haben waren:

1. Abstufung der Kassette
Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum SRAM die Gänge nicht gleichmäßig über die Kassette verteilt. Der Gangsprung auf das 52er Ritzel ist einfach gewaltig. Mich stört das ungemein am Berg. Dann ist entweder der eine Gang zu leicht oder der andere zu schwer. Shimano stuft da viel gleichmäßiger ab und nach knapp 800km mit dem neuen SLT bin ich froh das ich mich hierfür entschieden habe. Die Schaltperformance ist im Vergleich zur X01 mechanisch nochmal deutlich besser.

2. Federgabel
Im direkten Vergleich zur SID Ultimate finde ich dass die FOX sensibler bei kleinen Schlägen anspricht aber gleichzeitig hintenraus noch mehr Reserven hat.

Bisher bin ich mit dem SLT zufrieden, wobei ich die XCX Kurbelgarnitur von e*thirteen nicht so prickelnd finde und diese auch mit einem neuen Pressfit-Lager irgendwie immer noch recht schwergängig läuft..


----------



## Elfenkind (6. Oktober 2021)

Ich fand die Farbe auf den Bildern auch wirklich cool und habe eher deswegen auf die bessere Ausstattung verzichtet.
Habe es in Live gesehen, lange gehadert und nun doch das SLT bestellt was momentan lt. Händler KW 44 ausgeliefert werden soll.
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Yaru04 (6. Oktober 2021)

Meines habe ich seit KW38. Hätte mir noch besser gefallen, wenn die Farbe etwas rötlicher und weniger bräunlich wäre. Stelle es mal an die Sonne, damit es ausbleicht 

Finde die Ausstattung mit XX1 und SID-Gabel top.


----------



## Flo G. (9. Oktober 2021)

Schaut super aus!

2 Fragen:


Welchen Vorbau hast du montiert oder war der bereits verbaut?
Hast du die Gabel gekürzt? Mein Gabelschaft ist sehr lang und ich hab jetzt übergansweise die Spacer alle nach oben gesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yaru04 (10. Oktober 2021)

Hab den montierten Newmen-Vorbau durch einem Newmen 318.2 (-17 Grad, 90mm) ersetzt, um etwas tiefer zu kommen. Den Gabelschaft hab ich um etwa 1cm gekürzt, ja.


----------



## Jay_Dee82 (11. Oktober 2021)

DirkZett schrieb:


> acros sport GmbH
> 
> 
> acros Steuersätze, Ersatzteile & Service direkt vom Hersteller | Bequem online bestellen | Schnelle Lieferung & versandkostenfrei ab 39€
> ...



Hab bei acros auf der Seite geschaut aber nicht direkt etwas passendes gefunden. 
Hast du vielleicht einen direkten link? 

Hab mit acros bereits Kontakt aufgenommen, aber ich glaube hier bekomme ich schneller eine Antwort. 

Vielen Dank schon einmal im voraus


----------



## DirkZett (11. Oktober 2021)

Jay_Dee82 schrieb:


> Hab bei acros auf der Seite geschaut aber nicht direkt etwas passendes gefunden.
> Hast du vielleicht einen direkten link?
> 
> Hab mit acros bereits Kontakt aufgenommen, aber ich glaube hier bekomme ich schneller eine Antwort.
> ...











						acros sport GmbH
					

acros Steuersätze, Ersatzteile & Service direkt vom Hersteller | Bequem online bestellen | Schnelle Lieferung & versandkostenfrei ab 39€




acros-components.com
				




scrollst du ein wenig runter bis zum C68 😂


----------



## Jay_Dee82 (11. Oktober 2021)

DirkZett schrieb:


> acros sport GmbH
> 
> 
> acros Steuersätze, Ersatzteile & Service direkt vom Hersteller | Bequem online bestellen | Schnelle Lieferung & versandkostenfrei ab 39€
> ...


Auf den Gedanken kam ich auch schon 😅

Aber da steht nichts und nichts verlinkt. 
Oder es geht mobil nicht 🤔


----------



## DirkZett (11. Oktober 2021)

Jay_Dee82 schrieb:


> Auf den Gedanken kam ich auch schon 😅
> 
> Aber da steht nichts und nichts verlinkt.
> Oder es geht mobil nicht 🤔











						blocklock-zs44-steuersatz-oberteil
					

Semi-integrierter Steuersatz (zs) mit Lenkanschlag für Rahmen mit 44mm Steuerrohr oben. Unser blocklock-zs44-steuersatz-oberteil sorgt dafür, dass dein Oberrohr und Unterrohr vor dem Kontakt mit dem Lenker, Anbauteilen und der...




acros-components.com
				













						is52-steuersatz-unterteil
					

Voll-integrierter Steuersatz (is) für Rahmen mit 52mm Lagersitz unten im Steuerrohr. In unserem is52-steuersatz-unterteil sorgt die Kombination aus Edelstahl-Schrägkugellagern und durchdachten Dichtungen für Langlebigkeit bei minimalem...




acros-components.com


----------



## Jay_Dee82 (11. Oktober 2021)

Perfekt danke. 

Dann hab ich bis auf den Laufradsatz alles für mein 3D Puzzle 😊


----------



## DaWipp (18. Oktober 2021)

So 2022er Ersatzrahmen nach 3 Monaten endlich da. Gefällt mir fast besser als der 2020er. Ist erstaunlich unauffällig dieser oil slick look daran. Ist auch alles eher matt.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, wie ich die blauen decals los werde. Gabel kein Problem weil Aufkleber, aber was mach ich mit den Laufrädern?
Kann man da einfach mit sprühlack ran? 🤪


----------



## Svartaperlan (18. Oktober 2021)

So?


----------



## DaWipp (19. Oktober 2021)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> So?


Gut, da fehlt ein Komma. Also „So,…..“
Im Sinne von ‚Statusupdate‘


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svartaperlan (19. Oktober 2021)

Versteh deine Aussage nicht. 
Wollte dir zeigen das Newmen Decals anbietet.


----------



## DaWipp (19. Oktober 2021)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Versteh deine Aussage nicht.
> Wollte dir zeigen das Newmen Decals anbietet.


ahhhhh, ok, sorry, im Eifer des Gefechts nicht gerafft, dass das ein link war, danke!


----------



## Ottifanten (25. Oktober 2021)

Hallo habe am Wochenende mein 2022 C68X:SL in Betrieb genommen.
Also mit Pedalen und allen Garminsensoren, Flaschenhalter und Mudguard wiegt der Rennhobel nun 9,5KG in Rahmengröße L. Laut der Kofferwaage/Personenwaage wog es 9,1 KG Werksauslieferung. Ob der Unterschied wirklich 400 Gramm zum M sind sei dahingestellt, wahrscheinlich ist die Kofferwaage sowie die Personenwaage auch nicht supergenau.
Soweit ist das ein Hammergerät. Kein Vergleich zu meinem 2012er Aluklotz.
Was ich aber für ein 5000 Euro Rad eine Vollkatastrophe finde, ist das die innen verlegten Leitungen klappern. Jetzt muss ich für ein paar Euro Schaumstoffüberzüge einbauen? Ich finde das ist ein Armutszeugnis für Cube. An sowas spart man nicht.


----------



## a-x-e-l (25. Oktober 2021)

Ottifanten schrieb:


> Was ich aber für ein 5000 Euro Rad eine Vollkatastrophe finde, ist das die innen verlegten Leitungen klappern. Jetzt muss ich für ein paar Euro Schaumstoffüberzüge einbauen? Ich finde das ist ein Armutszeugnis für Cube. An sowas spart man nicht.


Hatte ich an meinem Reaction Race auch, wobei das ja im Vgl. zu deinem Rad low budget ist. Ich habe dann
mal die hintere Bremsleitung und die Hülle vom hinteren Schaltwerk am Eingang in den Rahmen leicht nach innen geschoben. Danach war Ruhe. Die beiden Leitungen liegen jetzt von innen an der Rahmenwandung an und klappern nicht mehr. Die Rahmeneinführung ist vom Durchmesser leicht stramm und es hält.
Ggf. würde ich von innen zwei kleine Kabelbinder dagegen festziehen, falls es wieder kommt.


----------



## pizzavernichta (3. Dezember 2021)

Hi Zusammen,
seit Anfang des Jahres beobachte ich diesen Thread und bin echt erstaunt, was so alles passieren kann. Ich hab mein Elite SL im April diesen Jahres bekommen. Ursprünglich hatte ich ein älteres Scott 26" Carbon Hardtail als Leihgabe von einem Freund - das brauchte er aber mittlerweile wieder. Durch das leichte Gewicht wollte ich natürlich keinen Alumbomber mehr wieder haben und bin zum SL gekommen. Lange überlegt, diesen Topic mehrfach studiert und immer wieder abgewogen, wo ich eigentlich fahren will und werde.

Letztlich hab ich diese Saison gute 1.000km damit abgespult und von Anfang an dieses miese knacken und knarzen bergauf unter Last gehabt. Mit dem Händler in Kontakt gewesen und vieles probiert. Es ging beim einfetten (carbonfett) der Sattelstütze los, bis hin zum Tretlager durchprüfen und daran wakeln und testen. Selbst den Sitz hatte ich irgendwann mit Schaumstoff abefüttert...nix half, das knarzen war immer da.

Als allerletzte Option kam dann die Kunststoffscheibe beim Freilauf ins Gespräch. Die könnte ja vergessen worden sein und da mein Rad ja evtl. doch noch vor bekannt werden dieser kunststoffscheibe montiert wurde, sollte ich mal nachsehn. naja. die lösung habt ihr im bild. ich hab die Scheibe als Ersatz erhalten, aber noch nicht eingebaut. Die letzten 200km, die ich bisher gefahren bin, hatte ich gaaaaaanz dünn antiseize paste auf die Verzahnung drauf geschmiert. ganz dünn heißt, dass nach der montage nirgends überschüssiges fett rausgequollen ist oder ich irgendwo anders sie suppe hatte. seither ist ruhe und ich bin echt glücklich mit dem Bike. einige Höhenmeter musste es bereits auch schon bewältigen - einzig mit der Satteleinstellung bin ich immer noch nicht am Ziel angekommen. manchmal schlafen die Hände ein. aber wird...jetzt ist eh erstmal pause angesagt

Bei der nächsten Wartung wird die kunststoffscheibe wieder eingesetzt. Die Klemmung an der Sattelstütze prüfe ich nach jeder Fahrt und - so blöd es vllt klingen mag - putze ich das Rad spätestens nach 100km fahrt.


Eine Frage hätte ich aber und die könnt ihr mir sicher beantworten: Der Steuersatz Acros AzX/AiX, block lock, Top: semi 1 1/8", Bottom: 1 1/2" soll ja verbaut sein und ich les immer wieder was von Lenkanschlag - ich merk da nix und hab daran noch nie rumgefummelt. Könnt ihr mir da evtl. sagen, ob ich dieses "block lock" falsch interpretiere oder vllt doch irgendwas kaputt ist?


----------



## Rockside (4. Dezember 2021)

Der Block Lock ist ein Teil des Steuersatz, mit dem man den Lenker nur in einem bestimmtem  Lenkbereich drehen kann, damit die Gabel oder der Lenker samt Armaturen nicht am Rahmen anschlagen können.

Du hast keinen begrenzten Lenkbereich?
Vielleicht wurde für deine Rahmengröße kein Block Lock verbaut, weil weder Gabel noch Lenker irgendwo anschlagen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (4. Dezember 2021)

Microspline machte also die Geräusche.


----------



## Flo G. (6. Dezember 2021)

@pizzavernichta 

könntest du mir bitte mitteilen welche Paste du verwendet hast in Kombination mit dem Freilauf und dem Plastikring?
Bei mir nach montieren des Plastikrings auch endlich Ruhe - hat leider nur ein paar hundert Kilometer gehalten. Jetzt habe ich schon wieder dieses nervige knarzen.

Echt zum Durchdrehen


----------



## pizzavernichta (6. Dezember 2021)

Flo G. schrieb:


> @pizzavernichta
> 
> könntest du mir bitte mitteilen welche Paste du verwendet hast in Kombination mit dem Freilauf und dem Plastikring?
> Bei mir nach montieren des Plastikrings auch endlich Ruhe - hat leider nur ein paar hundert Kilometer gehalten. Jetzt habe ich schon wieder dieses nervige knarzen.
> ...


Cool bleiben. Foto folgt heute Abend. Ich weiß grad selbst nicht mehr genau, welcher Hersteller das ist. 



Dirty Track schrieb:


> Du hast keinen begrenzten Lenkbereich?
> Vielleicht wurde für deine Rahmengröße kein Block Lock verbaut, weil weder Gabel noch Lenker irgendwo anschlagen können?


Nein.
Rahmengröße M
Find's halt ein wenig seltsam - zumal ja laut Beschreibung vorhanden. Deswegen meine Frage


----------



## Rockside (6. Dezember 2021)

pizzavernichta schrieb:


> Nein.
> Rahmengröße M
> Find's halt ein wenig seltsam - zumal ja laut Beschreibung vorhanden. Deswegen meine Frage


Ja stösst denn etwas am Oberrohr (Lenker) oder unten am Unterrohr (Gabel) am Rahmen an, wenn du den Lenker herumdrehst? 

Falls nicht, dann braucht's auch kein Block Lock.


----------



## pizzavernichta (6. Dezember 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ja stösst denn etwas am Oberrohr (Lenker) oder unten am Unterrohr (Gabel) am Rahmen an, wenn du den Lenker herumdrehst?
> 
> Falls nicht, dann braucht's auch kein Block Lock.



grad geschaut, bis auf die bowdenzüge ist da nix begrenzendes. dennoch stehts halt so in der Ausstattungsliste geschrieben und deswegen hatte ich mich gewundert und gefragt:







Flo G. schrieb:


> @pizzavernichta
> 
> könntest du mir bitte mitteilen welche Paste du verwendet hast in Kombination mit dem Freilauf und dem Plastikring?
> Bei mir nach montieren des Plastikrings auch endlich Ruhe - hat leider nur ein paar hundert Kilometer gehalten. Jetzt habe ich schon wieder dieses nervige knarzen.
> ...


Bitte nicht durch drehen - ist ein tolles Rad, da sollte maximal der Hinterreifen mal durchdrehen
Grad mal gewühlt und die Tube gefunden... ist ein wenig übertrieben, wie ich grad sehe, aber bisher ist's geräuschfrei - und wirklich nur hauchdünn aufgetragen:





						Turmopast TAS LMI - Instandhaltung - Wartung/Reinigung - Lebensmittel-, Getränke & Pharmaindustrie - Anwendungen - LUBRICANT CONSULT GmbH
					

Metallfreie H1 Montagepaste für den Einsatz bei hohen Temperaturen bis zu 1200 °C. Die Hochtemperaturpaste bietet selbst bei hohen Flächenpressungen optimale Schmier- und Trenneigenschaften und bewährt sich zur Schmierung von Gewinden, Führungen und Gleitlagern als auch zur Montage von Bolzen...




					www.lubcon.com


----------



## jph (23. Januar 2022)

Ich habe heute beim Putzen auch Rissen in dem Rahmen meines Cube C:68XL Teamline von 05/2020 entdeckt. Siehe Fotos.
Da ich das Fahrrad online gekauft habe, habe ich das Problem per Email gemeldet. Ich bin gespannt,


----------



## Jon_Snow (27. Januar 2022)

Ich reihe mich ebenfalls ein. Dachte lange, mein 2020er SLT wird meine 68kg schon halten. 
Inzwischen haben sich einige Risse rund um das Sitzrohr gebildet, denen ich nicht mehr so ganz traue.

Garantieabwicklung bisher problemlos, Austauschrahmen ist bereits im Zulauf.


----------



## Jon_Snow (19. Februar 2022)

Austauschrahmen da, Umbau erledigt. Ist ein 2022er Teamline SL Rahmen geworden (ob SL oder SLT war mir letztlich wurscht). 

Teile wurden vom defekten 2020er SLT übernommen. 
Decals an Gabel und Felgen ein wenig angepasst, damit das Ding nicht zu sehr nach Kirmesbude aussieht. Paar Kleinigkeiten für die Saison direkt erneuert. 
Fahrfertig mit Garmin-Halter 8,85kg.

Anbei Bilder vorher-nachher:


----------



## DaWipp (19. Februar 2022)

Jon_Snow schrieb:


> Austauschrahmen da, Umbau erledigt. Ist ein 2022er Teamline SL Rahmen geworden (ob SL oder SLT war mir letztlich wurscht).
> 
> Teile wurden vom defekten 2020er SLT übernommen.
> Decals an Gabel und Felgen ein wenig angepasst, damit das Ding nicht zu sehr nach Kirmesbude aussieht. Paar Kleinigkeiten für die Saison direkt erneuert.
> ...




Was hast du denn mit den blauen Decals auf den Felgen gemacht? Ich hab die mit silbergrauen überklebt, aber denke, das wird nicht ewig halten. 

Hab das Hinterrad jetzt übrigens zum 2ten mal bei Newmen zum Service, der Freilauf fing nach 11000km an durchzurutschen. Die erste Schadensbegebung hielt dann genau bis zum Ende der Einfahrt. Also gleich wieder hingeschickt.


----------



## Jon_Snow (19. Februar 2022)

DaWipp schrieb:


> Was hast du denn mit den blauen Decals auf den Felgen gemacht? Ich hab die mit silbergrauen überklebt, aber denke, das wird nicht ewig halten.
> 
> Hab das Hinterrad jetzt übrigens zum 2ten mal bei Newmen zum Service, der Freilauf fing nach 11000km an durchzurutschen. Die erste Schadensbegebung hielt dann genau bis zum Ende der Einfahrt. Also gleich wieder hingeschickt.


Hab die blauen Stellen auch erst einmal nur mit schwarzer Folie überklebt. Mal schauen, wie lange es hält. Notfalls hab ich noch fast 2m Folie übrig 

Bis auf einen Lagerwechsel hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit den Newmen Gen2 Naben. 
Allerdings sammle ich meine Trainingskilometer meist mit anderen Rädern, das Cube muss fast nur für Marathons herhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haudi75 (11. Juni 2022)

Hat jemand bereits in ein cube c68x elite sl teamline von 2020 eine dropperpost mit innenliegenden Zug verbaut? Wenn ja, wie? Hab schon lange, lange gegoogelt und nix gefunden....


----------



## Haudi75 (11. Juni 2022)

Hmm, noch weiter recherchiert...
Auf der Cube Seite ist sowohl beim 2020er als auch beim aktuellen 2022er jeweils beim Race der Zusatz Dropperpost ready dabei, beim sl und slt nicht. Sollte doch aber der absolut identische Rahmen sein oder?
1. Bild SL, 2. Bild das Race
Unter Ausstattung gleich der 1. Punkt - Rahmen....


----------



## jph (13. Juni 2022)

Am 23/01/2022 hatte ich ein Problem mit meinem Cube c:68XL Teamline von 2020 festgestellt. Siehe #223.

Hier möchte ich meine Erfahrung mit der Garantieabwicklung mitteilen:

Am 23/01/2022 Problem festgestellt (Rissen in dem Rahmen)
Am selben Tag habe ich das Problem per Email an den Händler gemeldet. Es war ein Sonntag.
Am 24/01/2022 Anruf vom Händler: Er meldet das Problem bei Cube aber er sieht das wie ich: Die Garantie sollte dies abdecken.
Am 24/02/2022 Rückmeldung vom Cube: Ja ich bekomme einen neuen Rahmen
Am 08/03/2022 UPS hat mein Fahrrad abgeholt
Am 07/04/2022 UPS hat das Fahrrad mit dem neuen Rahmen geliefert

Die Antwort von Cube hat 4 Wochen gedauert. Der Händler meinte es kann zwischen 4 und 6 Wochen dauern... Das fand ich sehr lang.
Danach muss man noch auf den Ersatzrahmen warten und die Montage. Also ich war insgesamt 10,5 Wochen ohne das Fahrrad.


----------



## Cycliste17 (13. Juni 2022)

Nur weil Corona aus den Medien ist, bedeutet es noch nicht dass es vorbei ist. Mehrere Lockdowns in CN sind durch den Krieg auch gerade nicht so präsent. Die Lieferketten sind auch längst noch nicht wieder wie vor 2019. Cube lässt ja in CN produzieren. Mit etwas über 10 Wochen hast Du noch Glück gehabt. Woanders wartest Du ein halbes Jahr und länger. Teilweise unbeantwortete Mails und Anrufe. Bei Firmen wo man deutlich mehr als bei Cube für ein Fahrrad zahlt.


----------



## joss222 (7. Juli 2022)

Elfenkind schrieb:


> Hola chicos y chicas,
> 
> Dado que me separé involuntariamente de mi viejo 17 Reaction GTC Race este año y mi solución de emergencia realmente no me hace feliz, estaba claro que probablemente me enamoraría del nuevo Elite. Sin embargo, no esperaba que el Cube con Liquidred n Carbon tuviera un marco tan hermoso.
> Así que pedí uno (Elite Race).
> ...


Hola,
tengo dudas con el color del cuadro .¿se ven mucho los rombos del dibujo del carbono?este modelo me encanta pero no se si va a ser un color y dibujo muy chillon.
saludos desde españa


----------



## joss222 (7. Juli 2022)

Elfenkind schrieb:


> Hola chicos y chicas,
> 
> Dado que me separa en voluntariamente de mi viejo 17 Reaction GTC Race este año y mi solución de emergencia realmente no me hace feliz, estaba claro que probablemente me enamoraría del nuevo Elite. Sin embargo, no esperaba que el Cube con Liquidred n Carbon tuviera un marco tan hermoso.
> Así que pedí uno (Raza Élite).
> ...


Hola,
tengo dudas con el color del cuadro .¿se ven mucho los rombos del dibujo del carbono?este modelo me encanta pero no se si va a ser un color y dibujo muy chillon.
saludos desde españa


----------



## bronks (7. Oktober 2022)

Ich fahre mein Elite jetzt schon seit unglaublichen 5 Jahren und 7 Monaten. Dieses Jahr bin ich damit schon 191 km gefahren und gestern habe ich die 4000 km geknackt. Bisher hält der Rahmen gut zusammen.


----------



## Svartaperlan (7. Oktober 2022)

Bei der geringen Laufleistung.


----------



## -Robert- (7. Oktober 2022)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich fahre mein Elite jetzt schon seit unglaublichen 5 Jahren und 7 Monaten. Dieses Jahr bin ich damit schon 191 km gefahren und gestern habe ich die 4000 km geknackt. Bisher hält der Rahmen gut zusammen.


Ist das Ironie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (7. Oktober 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Ist das Ironie?


Nein! Einfach ein Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## DaWipp (7. Oktober 2022)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand eine Alternative zu der Sattelklemme gefunden? Die hat ja so ein komisches Maß, da finde ich nix.


----------



## bronks (7. Oktober 2022)

DaWipp schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand eine Alternative zu der Sattelklemme gefunden? Die hat ja so ein komisches Maß, da finde ich nix.


Bei mir war die Werksklemme zu hoch. Ich habe mir eine TAQ-33 für € 5 im Radlgeschäft neben geholt. Dort konnte ich alle Stützen ausmessen. In den Onlineshops steht die Höhe so ziemlich nie dabei.


----------



## Cycliste17 (7. Oktober 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Ist das Ironie?


Warscheinlich die Zahlen vertauscht. 
4000 Jahreskilometer sind, je nach verfügbarer Zeit, bei manchen Leuten nicht drin. Als mein Kumpel im Job aufstieg +Nachwuchs, waren es auch nur noch 3000km im Jahr. 
Wenige Wochenenden mit 100km und der recht kurze Weg zur Arbeit mit dem Bike. 
Mehr war irgendwie nicht zu machen. 
Bei mir waren es letztes Jahr nur noch 16.000km auf MTB und Renner. Früher 20.000 und mehr. Hoffentlich wird es wieder.


----------



## DaWipp (5. November 2022)

Toll. Mein Ersatzrahmen ist jetzt auch fällig.


----------



## Gyro-Pita (8. November 2022)

Das sieht ja nicht gut aus. Gilt die Problematik nur für den C68 Rahmen oder auch für den C62 Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tobi (9. November 2022)

DaWipp schrieb:


> Toll. Mein Ersatzrahmen ist jetzt auch fällig.


Warum reagiert Cube darauf nicht und bessert da schleunigst nach. 
Lesen die hier mit?
Ich glaube das an dieser Stelle einfach zu wenig Material ist. Keine 2mm Wandstärke.
Oder der Entlastungsschnitt sollte wieder an die Seite sowie beim Reactionrahmen.


----------



## Svartaperlan (9. November 2022)

Weil Cube solange Ersatzrahmen bereitstellt, bis Sie aus der Gewährleistung sind. Der Kunde freut sich über einen neuen Rahmen, bis der Zweite bricht sind die 2 Jahre vielleicht schon um. Sonst gibts halt noch einen. Die Backformen in China werden sicher nicht mehr umgestellt.


----------



## eins4eins (9. November 2022)

Für den ausgetauschten Rahmen beginnt die Gewährleistungspflicht von vorne. Das wird also nicht Cubes Absicht sein.


----------



## Svartaperlan (9. November 2022)

Das ist nicht korrekt. Nur wenn Cube zugeben würde, dass der Fehler bei Ihnen lag. Machen Sie aber nicht. Du bekommst kommentarlos einen Neuen. Sagen wir, aus Kulanz, damit ist das Thema durch.


----------



## biker_tobi (9. November 2022)

Retrofit (Nachrüsten) sollte einem so grossen Konzern ein Begriff sein!
Kundenbindung=Austauschrahmen der 3. ?
Der Rahmen kostet so ca. 1000€. Die Räder selber von 4300-6000€. In dieser Preisklasse ist das nicht Akzeptabel.
Mir tut nur der "kleine" Radhändler leid der als erstes dafür her halten muss, wenn der Kunde woanders (Marke wechselt) kauft.


----------



## Rattatuii (13. November 2022)

Kann jemand bestätigen, dass die im Elite C:68X SL verbauten Lager für den unteren Steuersatz anders aussehen als Acros es beschreibt?
Laut Acros gehört unten das rein: https://acros-components.com/steuer...teil?number=48.02.601R2S-1.5#emotion--wrapper

Das orange Teil zwischen Lagerschale(Rahmen) und Lager fehlt bei mir schon vom Werk aus...

Anfragen an Acros, Cube und Händler laufen.


----------

